# The Shire



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 5, 2005)

Etta closed her eyes and inhaled the lush, green smell of the Shire. The scent of home, friends and (to a lesser extent) family. She opened her eyes, hitched her pack higher onto her back and marched off down the dusty path. The first hobbit she'd seen for over a month glared at her, frowning with an already wrinkled face. His small cart veered to the side as Etta passed him, knocking her off her feet. The man then looked over his shoulder to mutter a string of obscenities about 'the youth of today'. Such a warm welcome Etta had never had before.

The inn of Crickhollow was Etta's favourite in the Shire. Close enough for meeting with old and new friends, but far enough away from Michael Delving and Hobbiton to avoid interruption from relatives she'd rather stay far away from. She laughed out loud, thinking that where ever you went in the Shire, as long as there were more than two dwellings in a particular spot, you were sure to find an inn next door. But what was strange about this is that those inns were always bustling with people, usually around double the population of the village or town it was situated in, a fact that she had never been able to understand fully.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 5, 2005)

*Off in an odd corner of the Shire, a stranger was walking the roads, going from one place to the next... wherever that might be.*

Wasn't there anywhere you could find a good drink or even hear the latest news? Ah well, when you are a wanderer you have to use what you can get. That is why _im gar- estel_... 

At least the weather was good. The fresh breeze blowing through the cool grass and the sun worm and inviting.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 6, 2005)

Meanwhile, back at the Crickhollow Inn, well over half the guests were being entertained by a very humorous story, so humorous that a good number of the listening hobbits had tears of laughter in their eyes. The tale wasn't one of the usual kind, of daring adventures or far-away lands, but rather one that had happened right in their own little villiage. Elanor Gamgee was clearly enjoying the tale, although she herself was telling it, and was the rather unlucky heroine of it. She was telling of the first time she had ever tried to cook dinner for her family by herself, and everything had gone wrong--the bread had burned, the soup boiled over, the salad got too near to the fire (the audience had found great amusement in the fact that she was, in fact, so bad a cook that she had burned a salad.) The tale was finished with a significant flourish and the crowd broke up.

Ella glanced around as the crowd moved away, her eyes smiling. Suddenly, she saw a face she knew, that she hadn't seen in a long time.

"Etta! Etta! I can't believe it!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 8, 2005)

*Walking down the long road, Meoi takes her time looking at the small gardens and little painted doors that could be seen ahead and further down the valley. 

As she got closer to the little town, she could smell the smoke from kitchen fires and the sent of baking foods. It had been perhaps to long sense she had last let her feet carry her to this part of the world.

She finally reached the first of the houses. A round little face would look out from under the occasional bush or from a window, then vanish again at seeing the tall dark figure. She smiled to herself, now where was that pub?*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 16, 2005)

It was starting to grow dark, the hills took on a shadowed, quiet appearance. As she had been walking since dawn she kept an eye open for an inn or, as the edge of the town was drawing near, a quiet patch of trees to rest in.

She continues to walk tell the edge of the small village is behind her, yet still easily visible. After walking off the road she spies an overgrown patch of forest and decides to investigate.


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 16, 2005)

"Ellanor Gamgee! Indeed a face I haven't seen for a long time." She looked around the room at the huge grins and tears of joy. "oh! is it the family dinner story? I haven't heard that one in a while!"

She sat down to hear the rest of the tale, and although she knew it well, she was a good listener, laughing in all the right places and cheering in others. When Ella had finished and the audience were wiping their eyes and noticing that their mugs and tankards had been empty for nearby ten minutes, Etta spoke again.

"Never have I seen such a bad cook, well, exept maybe myself. Do you remember the spoon incident?"
"yes! cooking a spoon into a pie... Remember Aldagrim's expression?"
Etta laughed. "Much the same as your parent's when they found out you burnt the salad, I'd imagine..."

Etta went to the bar and got a half-pint of honey mead for herself and a re-fill for Ella.
"So, where have you been for so long?" asked Ella, with no need to whisper in the crowded and now rowdy inn.
"Oh, here and there, we've all done it in our tweens, I just happen to have had a particularly long and eventful youth... Actually I found this little village by the mountains, worked there for a bit, but in the end I couldn't stand being so far away from my family" she added with sarcatic tones. "So, what about you? got any ground-breaking news from the last few months?"


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 17, 2005)

*Lets not have TOO much in a row of the same characters, as we've been skipping around*

"Ground breaking news?" Elanor said, thinking. A mischevious smile spread across her face. "Well, the flowers came up, same as always. Thats always ground-breaking... they have to split the ground to grow, you know..." she grinned at her own joke, then she sobered slightly, a small smile on her face very unlike her usual wide grin. "Well, actually, nothing much has been going on. It's the same, day after day, week after week... at least it's started to seem that way." she sighed, then hitched the smile back on her face. "You're the most ground-breaking news I've had... since you left." again she sobered, gazing off into space. "I thought of following you more than once. Oh, not seriously, I think. I fantacized about it, mostly, but the more I've thought about leaving, the more serious about it I've become." she turned her gaze on Etta, the smile gone now. "Does that seem so very strange?"

"Of course not!" cried her friend, unable to keep from smiling. "I felt the same way before I left home. Everything seemed to become a part of all the dreary same-ness, until I couldn't stand it. So, I left. It wasn't exactly the adventure I thought it would be, but it did break up the monotony quite nicely." she sighed. "Well, that was part of the reason I left, anyway." she didn't need to say more--they both knew what she was talking about.

Ella's grin was back, her former gloom seemingly forgotten, not willing to let her friend become gloomy thinking about what was past. "Really? Then perhaps it's not that strange after all!" the grin became mischevious now, her head tipped to one side. "Or perhaps it really is strange for me, but not for you."

"Why is that?" Etta asked, guessing what was coming.

"Because you're a Took, thats why! And everyone knows the Tooks are an odd bunch. A Tookish Took is all well and good, but a Tookish Gamgee?" Ella shook her head. "I can hear my mother now. 'I warned you not to take up with that _Took_ girl, I always knew she would be a bad influence!'" They both laughed at that; Ellas mother was fairly easy-going, as hobbit-mothers go, and was really rather fond of her daughters friend.

"Hey!" Etta said for the sake of the joke, not really offended. It was a running joke between the two friends, and Etta teased Ella about it as well.

"Well," said Ella, her easy grin back, "You can tell me all the details of your adventure later. Right now, I think I want to sing!" Ella loved to sing, and she had a very good voice, and sang for the guests at the Inn when she wanted to, which was fairly often. She dragged up young Fredo Brownlock from the table he sat at with his friends to accompany her on his flute; he preteneded not to want to play but was actually pleased at the invitation. Everyone knew the timid Fredo fancied the lively Gamgee girl. There was a quick whispered conversation between the two hobbits, then they stepped up together in front of the fireplace, which had become the stage since Ella and others had gotten into the habit of using that spot to perform. The crowd hushed fairly quickly when they heard Fredo play the starting notes of the song, a quick, lively tune. The song was one of Ellas favorites; It told the story of a mischevious Grasshopper who played a trick on his friends, the bee, the moth, and the spider, then they all got together and played a trick on the grasshopper for revenge. Ella played it out to the fullest, using actions to and voices for each insect. She was clearly having as much fun as her audience.


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 18, 2005)

Etta's jaw dropped, surely the tall, slender figure was an elf? Parhaps she was one of the big folk, simply fairer and more perfect than most? But to not even know what an elf was? And to walk into the inn, ducking at the small doorway and low rafters, not noticing the odd looks some of the hobbits gave her?

"but, surely you're an elf? I've never seen a woman so fair of face before, so I just assumed..." she frowned and drained her mug. "you're quite sure you're not an elf, one of the magic folk?"
"magic? no, I cannot do magic. I mean I can do the normal... healing and calming animals with my voice but no _magic_."
Etta didn't try to hide her shock. _"what? _you can talk to animals?! that is not normal, my dear, that's a gift, elf or no. Of course, I can find you a room for the night, I have some friends who will not mind a big 'un staying with them." She shook her head in disbelief once more then shook her empty mug. "would you like a drink? It's not bad, as long as you wipe the glass first. I don't think the barmaid has washed that filthy dish-cloth since she started working here. You look hungry too, how about a sandwich?" Fiwen nodded politely and Etta went off to get yet more tankards of ale and whatever food she could scrounge from the kitchens.

When she came back and sat down in the corner, Etta put down a bowl of cawl (vegetable soup) and a large wedge of bread. She then fumbled under the bench for a few moments, making Fiwen wonder what she was doing, then finally found what she was looking for. There was a small snap as a lever was switched and the table raised four or five inches higher off the ground to a comfortable height for anyone over four feet tall to eat at.

"The people of Crickhollow are well adjusted for big folk. We live right next to the old forest, after all." she explained. "You'll find us the most hospitable to outsiders in the whole Shire, I'd imagine. At least to my knowledge. But I'm not promising anything. There are still some narrow-minded folk around who resent anyone not born and bred in the Shire, even more so if you _are _born and bred here, then mess it all up by associating with outsiders... But enough about this place. You haven't told me how you come to not know the difference between hobbits and elves!"


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 20, 2005)

*(Very slight change from the last post, sorry. Not that it matters overly much...)*

Ella finished her performance with some rather overdone curtseys, accentuated by many large, waving flourishes. Fredo Brownlock shyly made his way back to his seat while Ella unabashedly accepted the praise for the both of them. She took the long way across the room to where Etta sat, so as to pass more complimentary hobbits, and managed not to notice the newcomer with whom her friend was sitting with until she was at the table with them. 

"An elf!" she cried shamelessly, grabbing Fiwen's and shaking it energetically, as if she thought that the sencerity of her greeting was to be measured by how vigorously she pumped Fiwens hand up and down. "Hello! I'm very pleased to meet you." Then she suddenly remembered her manners. "My name is Elanor, but everyone calls me Ella." she said, her gaze telling the stranger that she expected a prompt introduction from her. 

"Nice to meet you, I'm Fiwen. You have a lovely voice, by the way." Ella liked her immidiately, not for the compliment (though that might have been a factor) but simply for her poise and grace. She thought that she might become very good friends with this elven maiden.

"Thank you very much." Ella said graciously "I enjoy singing greatly, its nice to know that someone enjoys listening, too." 

"So, perhaps you could help with some of my questions. Etta has been very helpful so far."

"I'm more than happy to help." said Ella. "Ask them, and I'm sure Etta and I shall do our very best to answer."

The elf smiled her thanks. "Well, I was just asking Etta, Is it really that rare for someone to be able to talk to animals? Is it a gift? And, if it is, who grants these gifts? Are we just born with them?"

Ella glanced at Etta, then answered, "Those are some interesting questions. Let me think about that for a moment." After only a couple seconds of silence, Ella let out a small burst of laughter, then said, "Mum says I was definately not born with the gift to sing. She says I was wailing from the moment I first took breath, and only stopped when I learned to talk. She says niether my wailing or my talking sounds much like my singing, so that must have come around some time later." she sobered a little, a smile still on her face. "I don't know as I can answer your questions, Fiwen. Someone else might, but I'm only a simple Hobbit maid, who's knowledge stretches little beyond gardening and cooking." 

"And even that knowledge doesn't go far." Etta added, glad to have her chance to tease her friend. Ella laughed along with her, momentarily forgetting that Fiwen was not in on the joke, as she had come too late to hear Ella's story.


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Jun 22, 2005)

Etta frowned, wet her lips and began. "Yes, I'd say it is rare to have the ability to talk to animals. And, well, it would be Iluvatar himself who gave you that gift. The difference between races? Ermm... well, men, or humans first off. They're rather tall, about five or six feet tall. They vary from place to place but generally have darker hair than elves and live shorter lives than the rest of us. Hobbits- that's what Ella and me are- we... well we aren't as tall as the other folk-"

"But we make up for it in personality!" butted in Ella.

"Well said! Now, Dwarves-

"Are short and hairy and like shiney rocks!"

"Yes, I suppose that's true, but they're a decent enough people. Elves on the other hand... Well, they live far longer than anyone else, they sing and play music better and fight with more efficiency. There are many more races and species (and not all of them you'd want to meet in a dark forest) but those are the main ones. Oh and about Mr. Frederick. I don't know him really. He always seemed an odd fellow to me. What about you, El?"


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 22, 2005)

Ella shrugged. "He keeps to himself, mostly. He seems pretty grumpy at first, but he was really rather kind to me when I asked him some questions about gardening last spring. I don't know him very well, but he doesn't seem that bad to me, if you can manage to get past that grumpy outer shell. Maybe try to talk about something he likes first to soften him up a little, about gardening or something. Just an idea." 

Fiwen nodded graciously. "Thank you. I'll keep that in mind."

"Why do you want to see old Mr. Frederick, anyway?" Ella said, her curiosity aroused. "He doesn't seem the type that would be hanging around with elves or big folk." she said. "No offence meant to you, of course." she added quickly.


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 26, 2005)

Rainclouds were aprroaching from the east. Giriond was grateful for them, the bright light of the sun was begining to fluster him and the cool shadows of the grey clouds soothed his mind. The town seemed pleasent enought as he strolled through it, but the increasing darkness of the clouds made it seem even better. More like home. Giriond grimiced as he remembered his home. Mercelessly rebuilt. Now it was a shinning and pompus city, ruined from it's original dusty, peacful, and humble state. _That bastard!_ Giriond thought for what must have been the millionth time. He resented greatly King Aragorn who had sought out the ruins of Annúminas through that damned palantir of his only to 'redo' and 'reclaim' it's 'vital pieces of history and heritage'. Giriond snorted to himself. The fool, the absolute, outright, damned fool! All King Aragorn had done was drive out the "bums" of the city, "bums and beggars" like Giriond. Those "bums" *were* the history and heritage. Couldn't Lord Aragorn see that? _Ach, no matter, that man can't see an inch in front of his nose, the fog of pompousness is to great around his head. _

Raindrops began to fall, rising gentel clouds of dust from the dry streets. Giriond looked around, seeing the town and the little folk as if for the first time. True, the hills of Evendim were not far from the Shire, but, like the hobbits, the men of Evendim were not great travlers. Thus, the 2 races rarely met. Giriond pulled his hood over his dark brown hair, navy blue eyes, and pointed nose as the rain began to pour. He, however, did not scatter for shelter. Instead he continued down the now-empty street, looking suspicious and very foreign. He seemed to have a purpose to his stride, though not even he knew to where.


----------



## reem (Jun 26, 2005)

“Dratted weather,” muttered the old hobbit through teeth clenched over a smoking pipe and easing himself off a stool with the aid of a heavy walking stick. “Just when I got myself comfortable. Where’s that useless lump? Bili! Bili! I can see you in the window, lazy oaf! I’m not blind yet, you know! Come here and bring in my chair!”

A muffled stomping of feet moved from the kitchen to the main hall and out came a gloomy-looking young hobbit with a disgruntled scowl on his face.
“Come along, come along! No need to wait till we’re soaked through,” snapped Aldagrim, taking his pipe out of his mouth and waving his nephew into action. Bili hefted the chair and staggered his way to the door, bumping his toe on the step and stumbling in with a pained “Oof!”
“And that’s what happens when you don’t watch your feet,” said Aldagrim, keeping close behind. 

Suddenly he paused, a gnarled hand going to his vest pocket. “Hallo! Where’s my weed pouch gone to?” 
He turned and looked back to where he'd been sitting near the rose bushes and squinted. A few more steps in that direction showed him his embroidered green pouch lying on the grass and he stooped laboriously to pick it up, joints creaking and pipe wavering between his teeth. “Damned bother,” he grunted as he straightened, jowls a-quiver and ears flushed. 

And then he saw it: a dark figure moving down the road, all cloaked and hooded. Damp pouch forgotten in hand, pipe no longer smoking, old master Hilldweller stood watching the tall stranger warily, wondering at the presence of such an unlikely-looking fellow as one would expect to see up at Breeland.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

The bushes stirred in the breeze and the smell of rain washed pass the face of the sleeper, bringing her to full alertness. She loved the rain. That is, as long as she had somewhere to enjoy it from a dryer place. Gathering her few things and pulling here cape about her, she walks to the edge of the cover and back to the road. As the cool drops start to hit her face, she pulls up her hood and quickened her pace towered town. Perhaps there was a barn or something she could hid in if there was still no sign of an Inn.

"Well, here I go again. I could... no. that would not be wise at the moment. I just need to find some shelter for a little while. Try to stay low for now." She smiled "But only for now."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

Necronum has been wandering lost for three days ever since the barrow-wight stole his map. As he wanders out of the woods, he grasps his cloak and holds it tight as the rain begins to pour down upon the starving elf-friend. As he walks ever onward, ready to collapse at any moment, he sees an odd shadow in the distance, with the desperate hope it is at least an Orc he can cook and eat, he runs towards the shadow, only to realize it is an Elf, she turns and notices him with curiosity. As he continued onward in hopes she may have food, his legs finally give out as he collapses to the ground and lies unconsious in the rain as the drops of water pound down upon his worn armour like rock on glass. The Elven lady quickly runs over to investigate.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

*humm, I'm not that foolish *

Cautiously she moves closer to the stranger. There was an edge of danger to him, but he had an Elven bow with him. Was it a gift or a trophy? She thought for a moment, then lifting the man onto his feet she walked only a few steps before she realized she couldn't get far like this. Glancing around she saw that no one else was anywhere near. She might regret this later but it was something that she couldn't walk away from. She set her bag on the ground and tied the cloak tightly around herself. It only took a moment, where there had been a tall woman now stood something else. A slick coat of dark red and brown strips, and large green eyes now belonged to a large feline. She pushed the limp body over her strong back, picked her bag up with sharp teeth and headed once again for town.

Finely she found a small barn that had been carelessly left open. Silent feet walk over to a pile of dry straw and she shrugs off her burden. She stretched her back and changed again to her human form. While she waited for the man to awake, she pulled a small loaf of bread and a wine bag out of her pack. She watched him carefully while eating only a bit of her supplies.

---------
Sorry that took so long, I had to go do something...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

Necronum awakens to the sight of a ceiling. Fearing he was in a prison, he jumped to his feet, only to find that he lacked the strength to remain standing. After collapsing to his knee, he noticed the Elf watching him curiously. Having lost his fear of Elves long ago, he began to introduce himself. "My name is Necronum, my lady. I have no idea how I got here but I believe it is your work and for that I thank you." He takes a seat on a soft pile of straw. "I've been without supplies for so long I feared there was no hope. Then in my madness I almost made a meal out of you. Doing so would have broken all my oaths and would no doubt have been my demise. Where are we? Last I knew my whereabouts I was on the edge of the Barrow-Downs."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

She watches him and thinks how to answer.

"You are in a small part of The Shire, and I think you might have had more then you could handle if you had indeed tried to attack me, you are in no condition to fight. You do look as though you have not had much to eat. Here." She holds out a lump of bread.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

He takes the bread and eats as if it was the best thing he'd ever tasted. As he finished, a look of anger flashes across his face which is immediatly replaced by a look of greif. "I am once again in the debt of an Elf. I pledged myself to Cirdan and took oathes of service but I took no oath saying I had to pledge myself to others." As he spoke an old hobbit walks into the barn and is startled to find his mysterious guests. "What are you doing here!?" Necronum stands and begins to approach the old Hobbit as a peace gesture. As he walks he leaves a small trail of blood that seems to be slowely dripping from his side. "I am sorry sir, it is just we need shelter from the rain and this is the best place as any." "Well it's not often I get armed strangers around here." "But you both look like Elves so I guess it would be safe to invite you in for a hot meal." Necronum's black eyes widen, "There will be no harm done tonight!" The old hobbit escorts them to the nearby hobbit hole that is well consealed. "My name is Paladin. Welcome to my humble home"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

She stands and walks behind the man, what was his name, Necronum? There was something about him that she feared, and yet for some reason she was worried about the blood she had smelled and was now becoming more apparent. What had happened to cause that? And what about the feelings he had shown about the thought of owing her anything? She let the thoughts fall to the back of her mind as the sent of roosted meat wafted from the now open door. Elf yes, and there was nothing in The Shire that could beat hot food on a cold day. They were shown into a low room and lead to a table set with plates of fresh bread, meat, fruits and sweets. Such a meal as any Hobbit would be proud of. Paladin vanished into another room and came back with a large jar of what he said was wine. 

"I thank you my little friend. It is very kind of you to offer to share with us. May you not regret this kindness."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

As they began to take their seats an old woman walks into the room and lets out a loud yelp at the sight of the travelers. "Oh! I wasn't expecting guests. Well, if Paladin let you in the house you must be ok. We have plenty of food so don't worry about us." "Thank you ma'am." Paladin enters the conversation casually, "So what brings you to the Shire?" "I was on the way Imladris to deliver a... where did it go?" "Deliver a what?" "Erm, nothing." "Excuse me sir," the old lady says, "are you in need of a blacksmith? There is an excellent smith just down the road that would be happy to repair your stuff. Umm, are you okay? You seem to be staining my chair with blood." "Oh, it must have been from that Warg. It is alright, I have endured worse." "Well as long as you are alright." They get settled in and begin to eat the fine meal that has been so graciously prepared for them.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

Meoi's eyebrows had raised at the dropped mention of a packedg. Again, more story yet no clues.

"Thank you ma'am, I hope our presence is not a problem for you." Glancing into the eyes of her fellow traveler... "A Warg you say? No wonder you are falling of you're feet. Are you sure you should not have that looked at, it might not be very wise to leave it untended. Wargs are filthy creatures with raged fangs."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 26, 2005)

"Perhaps you are right. However I have survived more greivous injuries. Morgul wounds still lie deep in my flesh. My more noticable scars are my only war trophies." As he is speaking there comes a knock at the door. Necronum rises to his feet with a look of horror on his face. He draws his blades and yells over his shoulder, "Stay here! This is not your fight!" He then runs to the door. A loud, high pitched scream emenates from the door, followed by the sound of clashing steel. The others run to the door to see what is going on. A hooded, black figure has locked blades with Necronum. "It would seem that Sauron wants me dead." In a harsh, whispering voice the hooded figure says, "I am not acting on Sauron's orders. I am here from a greater evil's bidding!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

The hair at the back of her neck stood on end at the sound of the whispered words. She had been hopeing for some rest, but was ready to defend the people of the house if it came to that. She stood still, thinking quickly and trying to plan what she would have to do if she must revel herself.

"Why have you come here?" Her voice was almost a growl. "Who is your master?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 27, 2005)

"This is not your affair she-elf!" the hooded figure whispered, "However you do seem to match the one described to my companion." Necronum spins, bringing his blades down on the hooded man, then rising with great force, sending one of his blades into the air, and bringing the other down on his assailant's sword, breaking it into pieces, the merrily catching the other sword as it fell. "Make peace within yourself." as he says those words, two other hooded figures step out from the shadow. The tallest one says in his deeper but still whispering voice, "Even Sauron's master will bow before the Master!" Necronum collapses to the ground after reopening his wound in the earlier display.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 27, 2005)

*arg!  *

The next few moments were only a blur of movement and sound. The hobbits had vanished when the door had opened so there was no worry there now. As Necronum's body fell to the ground, Meoi filled her lungs with the fresh, cool air, took off her cape and changed in a flash of motion. The wraiths shrunk back for a moment, it was all she needed. It had been too long since she had had to fight anything like these creatures. Tooth and claw ripped through shadows of flesh and strong limbs crushed ancient armor. She know their weakness, no man can kill them, but she was indeed not to be mistaken for a man. She tried to pounce on the nearest form when a sharp pain touched her front limb sending her to the wet ground. She tried to dodge the next attack and managed to see that there was only the one tall figure left to fight. She leapt for where it's throat should be and could fell the cold death taring it's way into her mind as she locked her teeth into it's flesh. It fell and vanished, not a moment too soon. She landed hard on the ground and tried to breath. She let her human form come back and held her injured arm close to her shaking body.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 27, 2005)

She had to close her eyes for a moment before she felt strong enough to pull herself to her feet. Seeing that she had left large paw-prints in the mud, she wondered if she should even bother wiping them away. No, it didn't matter right now. Her mind was still clouded and ringing from that last attack, had she killed that other wraith...? It was not here now or she would be dead, of that she was sure.

She looked back toward the door as the earlier moments of the fight start to become clear once more. Well now, had she not just said he was not fit to fight? Brushing damp red hair out of her face she let a small smile show it's-self. There was no way she could help move him now, he would have to get him-self off the ground this time. 

She went back to where she had left her bag and pulled out a small pack of herbs and a few strips of rags. First she cleaned and bandaged her own wound then knelt beside the still body of Necronum to see if he still lived. He was pale but breathing. She tried to remove his armor in order to tend to the jagged gash in his side but was slowed by the pain in her upper arm. He might as well tend to his own wounds, it looked like he had done so before. 

She gathered her things and, thinking that there was a chance someone had seen the fight, decided to go back to the barn and rest. If she had been seen it would be foolish to not be ready for whatever she might need to do this time. The door was still not locked and the straw looked inviting. She tossed her bow and bag to the floor and let herself collapse on the soft pile. She breathed in the sweet smells and closed her eyes.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

Necronum awakened to a wrenching pain in his side. "Curse my ignorance!" The rain began to pour down once more as he tended his wounds. There! Ah, now I remember! I was supposed to deliver that package to Imladris, but where did it go? And where did that Elven lady go? Seems odd that she would leave me here as dead after trying to protect her and the Hobbits. Perhaps it was a mistake to have fled Mordor. No that's just madness! I would have been killed as it was torn asunder. At least in Mithlond I live a painful existance. Enough talking to myself. I have a task to complete." He walked towards the Barrow-downs in hopes of reclaiming his map from the Barrow-wight and recovering the lost package. "I just hope I've seen the worst of this by now."

He continued walking, until once more he was lost within a woodland area. With little effort he hacked his way through the underbrush until he came upon a small cave. Within the cave, all that could be seen is a set of yellow eyes. "I have come for that which belongs to me!" The unusually large Barrow-wight leaps from the cave and into sight. With his target in sight he releases his arrow and nails the wight in the back of the neck. As it falls to the ground, he quickly dashes into the cave and grabs his map, and flees the area, in fear of hurting himself in another fight.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 28, 2005)

She must have fallen asleep where she rested for as she dreamed there was a voice that haunted her mind. Was it just an aftereffect of the wraith, or something else? It echoed in her tired, clouded dreams...

"Meoi, can you hear me. I do not know if you know who I am but I send peace. Praise to you for harming the evil one. Will you hearken to me?"

How could she answer? Should she try? She stirred and sat up on the straw, now wide wake. 'Praise?' If the voice meant the wraith then she could at least understand that much... She closed her eyes and thought.

"I hear you, who are you and what could you want with me?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

Midnight drew near as fatigue began to take its toll upon him. He checked his map and decided that his best bet would be to head to back to the Shire and restock on supplies are rest up to allow his wounds to heal. He kept a steady but quiet pace to allow him to move like a shadow. As he walks he spots a group of Hobbits. He walked over to see what is going on. As he walked he steps on the tail of some poor creature, causing it to scurry away through the brush. The Hobbits aim their shortbows at Necronum and are ready to fire. "Wait! I mean no harm! I am searching for a package. It is in a red, square box." One of the Hobbits is holding his arm. Necronum walks over in a peaceful manner after the Hobbits drop their bows. "Are you alright small one?" "My arm was broken as I fell from that cliff there." "Hold still." The grey runes on Necronum's right arm begin to glow with a noble blue light as he places his hand on the poor Hobbit's broken arm. Within moments the Hobbit is once again able to move his arm. "That's quite a gift you have there!" one of the amazed Hobbit's is able to say. "It," Necronum says as the runes return to their former grey color, "is more of a curse." "Well since you helped us out, I think we can help you. I saw a man carrying a box that looked like yours. He was headed to Crickhollow." "Where is that? It is not on my map." "You have a map? All the better! Here, this is where you need to go. You can also find food and a hot bath if need be." "Thank you." He walks away quietly and dissapears into the woods, once again dissapearing in the shadows of the mighty trees.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 28, 2005)

She waited a few moments. "This is silly." If there was a voice then they can find me again if that want to bother. She stood up slowly and gathered her things, placing the light bow over her shoulder she winced. How deep had that gone anyway? She walked to the door connecting the house to the barn and placed a small pile of coins on the step for the hobbits to find. It was a good thing she could find food elsewhere, they might not be so swift to invite her back in this time. Holding her arm she left the shelter of the barn only to find that it had grown dark. Smiling at the sight of the pure night, long strides carried her into the cool air that had been left by the calm in the storm.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

After a couple of hours of shadows and underbrush, he finally arrived at what appeared to be a gate of sorts. He quietly passed through the gate and crept up towards the door in an odd stance. Passing through the door, he was warmly welcomed by the smell of food and the sound of people. He quietly shook the rain off his cloak and made his way to a corner that was poorly lit by the firelight. A young Hobbit boldly approaced the stranger. "Welcome to Crickhollow good sir! What may I get you?" "Food and anything that isn't alchoholic."

Within minutes there were a group of Hobbit children around Necronum asking him questions like, "Who are you? Where have you been? What's this? Are you and Elf? etc." Necronum humored them as a great load of food was brought to him. The youth soon departed and he began to enjoy the food. After that he approached a Hobbit that seemed as if he were in charge. "Excuse me, I need a room for tonight." "For you, only the best. And at a discount too! We certainly have had a lot of outsiders recently haven't we?" "I wouldn't know sir. Have you seen a square, red box?" "Why yes I have! Someone was here last night with a red box. Seemed to not want to let go of it!" "Thank you very much." He returned to his seat and began to scan the room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 28, 2005)

In this light the Shire was only to familiar to her glowing eyes. Down the rood could be seen the lights of a house and further on was what she had been looking for. Out of one of the many hills stood a building slightly larger then the rest, hanging from it was a sign that was still to far to be seen clearly. As she continued down the road there was a stirring in the bushes at her side. She froze in place and watched into the shadows, listening for something that must be there. Ready to pounce at any moment she had to stop suddenly when a small head pocked out of the shrubbery. Bright little eyes were locked onto her face, too scared to run. 

"Hello little one. What are you doing out at this time of night?"

The child blinked at hearing a calm, inviting voice. "Umm... I... got lost... Do you know where I am?"

She smiled a reassuring smile and shook her head. "I don't know what the places are called, but if you tell me what it looks like I think I can help." He looked around and then back at the tall woman. 

"Well... it can't be far... I only left just before dark... but it is so dark now... I was at one of the Inns when I got tired of wanting to go home... so I snuck out and... I guess I could have been going in circles... that rain was cold." 

"Well there is an Inn not far down the way from here. Would you walk with me? He nodded his head and clung to her outstretched hand. They talked only a little as they walked. Finely they reached the building and walked inside. Looking around the boy must have seen a familiar face for her ran away from his guide and towards on of the bunches of hobbits gathered round the fire. Meoi looked around trying to let her eyes grow accustom to the light. Now she could finely get a drink.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

During the telling of a relaxing story, Necronum had fallen asleep. His dreams, however, were far from peaceful. In his dream there was a tall magestic and dark man, wearing an iron crown, inset with three jewels, and holding a large hammer, and across from him was a great winged demon. They seemed to be talking but in a language that Necronum couldn't understand. The tone of the conversation became more and more heated as anger appeared on the man's face. At last he charged the demon with his great mace but was thrown down by the demon's awesome power. In the background there appeared a great battle as Orcs and Balrogs and Dragons and wolves charged an army of strange and unkown creatures.

As the dream ends, he awakens to the end of the story and the comforting environment. However the dream has deeply disturbed him. Whether or not it had meaning will soon be discovered.


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 28, 2005)

As the night grew darker and the rain began to slow, Giriond spotted the lights of an Inn in the distance. As it drew closer he drew his cape closer about him. Finally, he could read the sign. It said: "Crickhollow Inn". Giriond hesitated anyway, lurking in the shadows outside the door. What was the use, really? He had no money, never had and probably wouldn't for another few months. _Those bastards don't pay enough for even a shot of brandy!_ He thought, hot anger rising in him just as the hunger pangs set in. Giriond clenched his jaw, blocking them out. Yet, it had been 2 and a half days since his last meal. _No matter, _he thought, _you've gone longer. _Yet he knew that he would not be able to walk another day without at least a slice of bread or two. So, he entered the small, bustling pub and took a seet in a corner, hopeing someone would spare him a penny or 2, but at the same time wondering if he could swallow his pride enough to take it.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

Necronum spotted the stranger the moment he entered. His black eyes narrowed as the man moved to take a seat. Something about him didn't seem right. Nonetheless, seeing as how he was starving and remembering his oaths. He reluctantly takes a loaf of bread and an apple over to the stranger. Saying each word as if they burned like acid, "Enjoy these stranger." and returned to his dim corner. The dream was still fresh in his mind as he thought about it over and over. After an hour he was hit with the thought of what was happening to the lady he met that gave him the food. _I never even found out her name. Why am I even concerning myself with her? If she can just run off like that then she can take care of herself. _He became tired and walked down the hallway to his room.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 28, 2005)

When he enters his room he is surprised to find a Haradrim archer standing next to the bed. "What are you doing here?" "I have been sent to find you." "Who sent you?" "I cannot tell you. But I can tell you that you are about to be in great danger." "What do you mean?" "I will tell you no more." "Even though Sauron's reign has ended I still hold my command because I never died nor resigned. So I order you tell me or I shall cast you _ishiatghâsh._" "Alright. I still must obey my superiors. A man nearby plans to kill you." "Was it that _narûlôkhî_ out there at that table?" "No, but your assasin knows this is your room." "So that is why I was given this room so cheaply." "I will have to show this man endless _urukî _for his plans against me." "That would be most unwise. His plan is to draw you into a fight. I suggest a subtle stroke. I will let you use my room tonight." "So be it." The Haradrim archer quickly ran out of the room and through the door as Necronum set to work. After a half hour of working, he managed to create a device that will send shards of steel flying in many directions. Hopefully, when the assasin enters the room. The shards will launch and impale him. After he sets his trap, he quickly headed down the hallway and into the archer's room. Perhaps this is his turn to enjoy a victory.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

*Sorry, can't finish right now...*

The room would have been quiet if not for the insistent voices coming from the direction of the fire. The little boy had run into the group of other hobbits and when they saw him they had started to rejoice at his return. As Meoi was about to order a drink two small hands grabbed her arm and pulled her toward the fire side. Familiar little eyes looked up at her and told her to come say hello. She stood still and shook her head. 

"I need to be on my way soon and can't let too many see me here."

His eyes grew larger and a frown showed on his face. "Must you leave now? It's well past dark and I want to tell you something." She Sighed and looked around the small room. 

"Only a moment though." His face lit up and he pulled harder on her arm. "Careful little one. You are not the only one to have an adventure today." He stopped and pulled instead on her cape. She sat at a table and he climbed up to sit on the top to be able to talk to her.

"My name is Tom. What's yours?" Again she shook her head. "Well... thank you for helping me get back. Where are you trying go?" This she answered. "I'm trying to find the Inn at Crickhollow. Do you know where that is little one?" "Yes! Just down the rood! That's part of what I wanted to tell you! There was someone ran past me just this morning coming from there. He told me to lookout for any strangers, but... well, Sense you helped me... He looked like he was trying to hide something... didn't get a look at it though. Probably should not have told you though, but I thought you might like to know, for some reason..." Before he could say more she picked him up and placed him on the floor. "My thanks little Tom. I must go now, but I hope you have learned you're lesson about wandering after dark." He nodded and waved as she pulled her cape around herself. Walking once again into the night she headed in the direction she had been pointed. 

After only a little while she could see the lights and, as the breeze picked back up, the sent of smoke from a cooking fire brushed past her. Finally she stood at the door of the Inn. Swinging the wooden door open, she slipped in silently and made her way to the bar. "All I want is a cup of fresh milk and a little bread." The Inn keeper looked at her for a moment then went to get the order. When the small meal was brought to her she placed down two coins and went to sit by the fire. If only she had not left like that... no, it was not her problem now. If she found fellowship once again she might remember to not be so foolish. That was, if one could even call a chance meeting fellowship.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

As he walked towards the room, he spotted in the distance a very familiar face. He begins thinking, _I should at least warn her of the danger she is in._ He walked over and immediatly notices her arm. "Perhaps I am too late to warn you of the danger. That is a Morgul wound; I've had my share of those. Here, let me help." Necronum calls for a bowl of boiling water to be brought over as he begins to remove his brooch. When it is removed his cloak falls to the ground, revealing his full armor and a belt pack that seemed to be very well hidden. He pulled on an edge of the brooch, which opened up to reveal a very sharp edge. "That is the good thing about Morgul wounds. You can't feel them until they have been healed." He began to dig into the wound with the sharp edge, flawlessly and painlessly. After a couple of moments of working, a metal shard emerged. He then opened the pack and took out Kingsfoil leaves and another, unidentifyable plant, and put them in the bowl of boiling water. He then places her arm over the water and cleans off his brooch. "Don't move the arm until it starts to hurt. You will know when that happens, and be more careful on the roads at night. I am not the only one they hunt. And no matter what you do this night, do not enter the room with the red door." He then reattaches his cloak and walks off into the room down the hall.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

She sat still, trying to decide what to do now. She was thankful that he had helped with her wound but she was not about to tell him that. Did he think she could not do that on her own? She sighed. No, it was good to see him again, but... She left the last of the bread, finished off the milk and wondered if she should try talking to him. There was something she wanted to know... 

"Shadowed one. Will you leave my to my lost thoughts? I had almost thought you dead. What are you doing here?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

*Holy krap you finished a post!*

The room was deathly quiet as he sat and listened for his assasin's arrival. Minutes felt like hours as his impatients grew and his curiosity became infathomable. He decided to pass the time by performing routine maintenance on his armor. After a little work he was able to remove his chest armor, revealing a series of scars that ran deep and long. His first order was to repair the tear from the warg claws. After a period of time, a scream of pain was heard emenating from his room. Overjoyed, he bursted forth from the room and ran down the hallway.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

Perhaps he did not want to hear her. She finished the last of her bead slowly and listened to the sounds of the inn. There was nothing out of the ordinary, or was there? A long scream came form in the direction she had watched the man walk. Leaving her seat she moved swiftly toured the back rooms. What had he said about that red door? She came to the hall and waited to see what, if anything, was going on.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

After a short dash down the hallway, he arrived at his room. He pulled the door so hard the top hinge almost broke. Inside there were holes in the wall, a broken mirror, and a man lying on the ground, with several metal spikes jammed into his body. Necronum smiles at his victory and entered the room to begin cleaning it. _Perhaps there are benefits to working for a Dark Lord._


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

She watched him enter the room and carefully walked to the door. What had happened here? Spotting the body on the floor and Necronum bent over the poor victim, she could not keep her words back.

"What is this? Someone not listening to you?" A cold smile crawled onto her calm face. "Are you going to pay for the damage to this room or leave before anyone else knows you were here?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

"Neither. Considering that people here played a part in this. Such as the Hobbit that gave me this room was an accomplice of this poor assasin. I'll clean it up and pay for the room but they can repair the damage themselves." He begins to pull the spikes out of the wall. "It worked better than I thought it would. I had to play the trap on his ignorance, for if he had not stabbed the bed it wouldn't have been set off. Now all I need is a mop!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

Laughing lightly she excepted his answer. "May I ask why that poor man wanted to kill you? It would aper that you have quite a problem when it comes to trying to find any rest." She reaches for one of the sharp points and pulled it out of the door frame. "That must indeed have been an interesting trap."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

"I honestly have little idea as to why he was trying to kill me. As for the trap, I made one similar to it at the Black Gate many years ago but on a much larger scale. Hey, he has an odd symbol tatooed on his arm." It was a triangle with another symbol on each point, yet the symbols appeared to have no meaning. He carelessly lifts the body and tosses it out the window.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

"That is odd, I do not think I have ever seen that mark before." 

They worked on the room for a while in silence. As she pulled mettle out of the walls and set some of the sparse furniture back on it's feet she had time to think. Unfortunately there was also time enough that her arm was starting to throb. She gritted her teeth and tried to put her mind on something else.

"You talk of the Black Gates. You give me clues to your past but only leave questions. Do you work for anyone or are you just a wanderer? Though that dose not fit how you look... Will you not answer with honesty or do you not trust me?" The same cold smile flashed across her face for only a moment as she waited the next words.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

"I meant no offense if that is what you think. I will enlighten you in exchange that you do the same. Many years ago, before the finding of the Ring, I was a Lieutinant of Sauron. I had great power of influence by turning the curse of my birth into a gift. I fought in many battles including the many attacks on the Mirkwood Elves. After years of slaughtering Elves and Dwarves, I became the Lord of Udûn. Then after the Ring was found, Sauron became distracted. Without his full focus, I was able to gain realization. With my new found independancy, I attempted to overthrow the Dark Lord. My attempts were futile as my rebellion was silenced with force. One day, in an attempt to kill me, I decided that if I couldn't stop him myself, I would lend my aid to the people of Middle-Earth. So I jumped off of the Black Gate. I then wandered, lost for weeks on end until one day I awoke in the hands of an Elf. I was racked with fear because of my past, but I was taken into the care of Cirdan, where I made a vow to serve him until my death. It is through his orders, that I played out my role in the War of the Ring. I lent aid and assisted in the destruction of Dol Guldur, I joined Aragorn and the Sons of Elrond in the Paths of the Dead. I turned the tides at Pellenor Fields when I forced the Easterlings to turn on the Mordor Orcs and Haradrim. Then at the Black Gate, where my devices of war aided them in their attempts. Then, I was there when the Elves crossed over the sea, and I was given my final orders, to maintain Mithlond and lend aid and coucil to all who would ask, be them Man, Dwarf, Elf, or Orc."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

"Then you do have quite a past. It is no wonder you have to be cautious. As for me... there is not much to tell. I was borne a wanderer and have seen many years and faces... My father was a ranger. He taught me to fight and hunt. Those skills have come in useful many times now. This scar is from one of them." She brushed the hair away to show a thin white line running down the side of her face. "This is what taught me to not give my name to anyone but those I know I can trust with my life. A man I thought a friend tried to kill me in my sleep one night." She paused, thinking. " The point of the knife was at my head when I awoke, I... moved to fast for him to react fully... needless to say, he is long dead." As she spoke, he words became slower and she reached up to hold her arm. He had said it would hurt but this almost made her head spin. "I am sorry, I must sit for a moment. It would aper you were correct about this kind of wound."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

"I'm sorry there was nothing else I could do. I could use my cursed arm to purfiy it but doing so here would draw to much attention. Besides, the pain will go away soon enough. I have four scars from Morgul wounds alone. I was seperated from my _ammê_ and _attû _just days after my birth when I was sent off to Khând to be trained, so I never knew my parents that well. They weren't born in Mordor. They were pure Nùmenorian. But most of my history is in the Deserts of Harad and the Plains of Rhûn. I was trained in sword skills by Herumor himself. As for the scar across my eye, it was a war trophy from Dol Guldur. There are more feirce things than spiders in those woods."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

"There is much truth in that. And I as well want to avoid drawing attention to myself. Rest would do us both some good, but perhaps this is not the safest of places. It was my own choice to become a wanderer, and at times I think there might have been a less... adventures lifestyle if I had not been such a foolish youth." She rubbed her lower arm, trying not to touch the actual wound. "Is there anywhere you know of that I might find something to sooth this in a small way?" She looked up at where he stood watching her, then let her gaze wander to the window. "You... wouldn't be... looking for anything... would you? A small friend of mine told me about his seeing someone. He thought he was acting... odd."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

"Indeed I am. A small, red box. It contains a very powerful artifact from the days of Sauron that needs to be delivered to Imladris. I say we head off to another Inn. I'm not too familiar with the Shire as I try to avoid it as much as possible. I doubt the Lord Telcontar would be happy to hear of the events of the past couple days." They left the room quietly as Necronum left some gold (less that he owed) on the bar and exited the Inn quietly.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

They wandered into the forest once more, this time, knowing where they were going. After so far, they stopped to rest. Necronum was able to convince her to allow him to purify the wound to stop the pain. As before the runes on his right arm began to glow, this time with a white light. What appeared to be steam emenated from his arm as he performed a purification. After so long he removed his hand from her arm and the runes returned to their grey color. They then quietly continued on until they arrived at a river crossing called Buckleberry Ferry. Seeing no one around they moved the raft across the river and anchored it to the other side. They then continued down along the Withywindle and found a ford they could cross. After crossing they realized that there were no landmarks, and they became lost once more.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

It was too dark to read the map well, and even with what she could do without exposing herself, Meoi was as lost as she had ever been. "I have spent some time in the Shire but never have I seen this part of the woods. Should we try to go back, or stay here tell morning?" She almost giggled. "Not that we would have long to wait. It has indeed been a long day." 

The answer never came. As she had finnish talking, there was a voice that could be heard floating on the breeze. It was a strange, eery sound. They listened carefully as it seemed to come closer to where they stood. As the word started to become clearer Meoi looked at her companion's face. He let nothing show and seemed to listen carefully to the song. "... Ho! Ho! I am, that I am. My name is my own and the forest my home. The trees know me as friend and the robin knows my song. Do you know my name? Do you know my story? I am older and younger, strong and quick. Tom is my name, Bombedill I call myself. Tom Bombadil, Bombadillo! Ho! Ho! Ho!..." The song grew strong and the singer could finally be see standing at the edge of a patch of bushes. He wore a green shirt and breeches, a green hat with a red feather pocking out from the top and a well used smile on his face. He bowed low and with a sing-song voice asked... "Are you in need of a guide, or just trying to hide?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

Necronum's voice changes drastically from it's usual solemn tone to a cheerful and joyous sound. "Hey Tom Bombadil, such a merry fellow, lead us beyond tree and hill, and past the maze of willow." At these words Tom chuckles and begins to skip off into the woods. "We should follow!" They continue after him until they see a clearing in the distance.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

The trees bordered a meadow of waving grasses, in the center stood a small house on a gentle hill. The sent of late flowers and cool water blew through the tangled hair of the wonder-struck woman. She gazed across to the vine covered walls and inviting windows of the little home. 
"Is this your home Bombadil? I would think it a dream if not knowing I have not found sleep for too long. Yet I've been wrong before..." His smile grew slightly and he danced his way to the door. 
"Would you come visit my humble home? My table holds plenty and no shadows come to my door. Ho! Ho! No, they dare not come here!" He swung the door open and closed it again when they finally came in. Candles had been lit and a fire glowed in the hearth. The table in the corner was indeed covered in plates of fruits and things, and there were cups of sweet water dancing with light. 
"Please, eat your fill and drink what you will! A story is all that I ask." He skipped to the fire side and waited for them to respond. It was Meoi that spoke first. "I have hear tell of a man like you, but never thought it true enough to be more the a child's tale. As for a story..." She picked up a cup of water and curled up in a soft chair by the fire. She went on to tell the tale of the little hobbit boy she had helped, and tried to recall anything from her childhood that might interest their host. "...And my father picked me out of the water and placed a dry blanket round my shaking shoulders. He had told me to stay back from the edge but I never did really listen to him. It was so good to get back to our tent and dry out by the fire." Her eyes had been watching the flames and little trails of smoke as she remembered he father. She was pulled back to the present by a sudden sweet, smooth voice. "All is well this day. You must rest now for you are weary." Tom had jumped to his feet and was watching the beautiful maiden that had just entered the room. "Goldberry Riverdaughter, my wife and my own! Are the rooms ready for our guests?" Golden hair waved as she nodded her bright face. "Yes, all is ready. Please sleep well and wake rested my friends." They stood and bowed to their thoughtful hostess. Picking up the few things they had, they were shone to their rooms and thankfully calapsed into the soft blankets. The night passed and dreams came and went in peace.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

But not all dreams were as peaceful as the beautiful surrounding and grand company. Necronum was being troubled by the same dream of the man with the Iron crown, inset with three jewels, and the winged demon. Except this time he was able to understand some of what they were saying. He understood the words: Morgoth, great battle, Valinor, and others that were insignifigant. The battle in the background had changed as well. The army of Orcs, Trolls, Balrogs, and Dragons was being overwhelmed by the power of the unknown creatures. There were different types this time as well. One was a giant, lumbering creature with small, thin legs and huge arms that had spikes jutting out from them, and had a head like a lizard. Another and the most common was a man sized, but was mutated and sickened, and had 2 large wrist blades that it used to tear through the enemy lines. The last was giant, insect like creature. Built like a siege tower and with the same amount of armor. The dream seemed to repeat itself all night.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

When Her eyes opened, she could see that it was well into the morning. She sat up, stretched and rubbed her arm. She could hear a song bird praising the sun and it was her empty stomach that forced her out of bed. She had been so raped in memories that she had forgotten how hungry she was. After pulling on the cleaned clothes that had been set beside the bed she left the room and found her way back to where the table still stood. She was happily surprised to find that all the food was still as it had been. She filled a plait with bright fruits, fresh breads and a few peaces of meat. Along with the water was now a pitcher of fresh milk, she filled her cup and found a soft spot to enjoy her first meal in almost two days. The house was still and there was no sign of Tom or Goldberry. She almost thought about letting her guard down and changing into her favorite form. She could be almost invisible to the less wary if she wished, but it would not be wise to test Necronum in that way. She settled to her food and relaxed.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

Necronum awakens to a bright light coming from the window. The dream was still fresh in his mind. He kept turning it around and comparing it to the other dream. Without realizing that his armour was laying on the floor beside him, meaning he was wearing only his greaves (leg armour), he walked carelessly and made his back to the main room where a great feast was laid before him, revealing his many scars on his chest and back, some deeper than others. He is still not fully awake and is still thinking about the dream as he sits and begins to eat the fruit laid before him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

She watched him enter the room and flinched at the sight of torn and marked flesh. Should she not be seen? He had not yet caught sight of her... Soundlessly she changed into a slightly larger the normal house cat and curled into a ball watching the man look over the table. Her red-brown coat blended with the morning shadows, and half closed eyes shone a sparkling green.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

He continues eating and begins to talk to himself. "I feel horrible. How many people must I put in danger? While it is nice to see people after living alone for so many years in the Grey Havens, I do not wish them harmed. Now I am even placing my burdens on Bombadil again. All of this just to deliver a ring." He continued eating until he was awake enough to realize he had forgotten his armour and weaponry. He then began to return to the bedroom.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

The cat leaped from it's spot on the chair onto a table by the door. It's glowing eyes focused on Necronum. Letting out a low purr, it stretched it's feet out causing sharp claws to catch the light. It sat up tall and watched as he walked towards her.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

Necronum stoped as he nears the cat. "Bombadil had no cat last I was here. Must have wandered in." He continued into the bedroom where he began put on his armor. After a few minutes he was reclasping the cloak to the brooch and beginning to walk back out into the main room, this time in hopes of at least seeing the River Daughter.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

After he closed the door she changed back to her elven body. She tried not to laugh at the idea that he had not seen through her. Ether he was still sleeping or she was getting better. She went back to her chair and picked up some of the food she had left. This was a good place. If only she could stay lounger... but she could be found... even here. "I hope that will not be to soon though." She had said this out loud and looked around to be sure no one had heard her.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

Instead of stopping in the main room, he left through the front door and walked around to the garden. Even here there was no one to be found. He sat underneath an apple tree and began to eat a slice of melon he had grabbed as he passed through. The sunlight beamed down upon him and his black cloak, it was so bright and warm that even the shadow walker himself seemed as cheerful and happy as a carefree Hobbit. He enjoyed greatly the peace and harmony of the garden as the first warm smile in many years crossed his face as he closed his eyes and immerced himself into the scenery.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 29, 2005)

She spent her time finishing her meal and then went to look around the room. It was a cozy place, lots of ways a cat could spend it's days. Sitting in the windows, watching the fire or hunting the fields. At this thought she looked out the window at the bright light on the long grass. She went to the door and left the house behind her. The meadow was so wide that she know she would have time to hide if need be, as her bare feet brushed pasted the dew moistened bushes in front of the house and with a wonderful smile on her face she ran out into the grass. It was so warm and calm, she looked carefully around and ducked out of sight. The red cat pounced on a mouse that had foolishly come into the open. It squealed and she let it run back to it's hole. No one should have to suffer on a day like this. It was so good to feel this free. A movement at the edge of the woods made her duck low and watch the figure walk towards the house. It was the Riverdaughter. The cat walked to meet her, when she had come to the door Goldberry knelt to look at the feline. "You had a good night then?" It purred and let her stroke the soft coat before she started walking round the house. It was only a thought but she was able to catch it. "Thank you Goldberry. It is good to have a friend." The cat stretched out on a smooth rock and soaked in the sun light.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 29, 2005)

Necronum opened his eyes and realized that he was forgetting something. "The ring!" he shouted as he jumped to his feet. He began to look around for Bombadil or the Elven lady. Neither could be found. _Where is she? We need to leave immediatly and I cannot afford to wait very long. Perhaps if I left her here she would be safer. No, even here will not be a haven forever. _He continues to scour the area for her and yet his search becomes fruitless. He then enters the house to get his weapons and supplies and prepares to leave.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 30, 2005)

Again he had walked right passed her. She craned her neck to see him. His face had a almost worried look to it, was something wrong? Little feet took her away form the window then two human feet walked into the house. She tried to think what could be going on and finely found Necronum trying to strap his armor on and gathering his things. "Is something wrong? Must the rood take you're mind from this place so soon?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 30, 2005)

"I must, but I must also ask that you remain here for now. I will return after I have what I seek. Then we will go to Imladris without worry. But for now I ask you remain here for your safety." Without letting her answer, he grabs his stuff and walks out the door and through the woods. Dissapearing into the distance.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 30, 2005)

*sorry, we may have been on a bit lately... hehe*

"If that is what he wants... I had hoped to stay longer anyway." She walked back to the yard and soon found the garden. She rested in the shade of a tree and enjoyed the light breeze that lifted the sent of flowers and warm ground. Her mine was calm and heard too well the voice that broke into her peace.



> Meoi......it is I again. I send you best wishes and peace. I ask you to be careful traveling with Necornum, no matter what side you are on. I must know though which side you are on, our world is in grave danger. I also ask you not to tell Necornum about this for now. I am not on Sauron's side, I can tell you that. What do you think of Necornum? I know you wil be wary in answering me. Necronum has a ring, Sauron' s ring. We must find out which side he is on as the country's fate rests in his hands. I am lluvatar, Elven king, magician, and friend of Gandalf who has passed on but is a spirit. He tells me we need each others help and I never doubt Gandalf. I have heard of you and understand you are an elf. [/i]



~"I hear you. It seems no use to keep all things from you, but I will not tell all for that would not be wise on my part. You know my name and race, but you do not know me. As for Necronum... he is on a mission that I feel I should be part of, strength and quick wit alone will not make a friend of me though. Yet there is something that calls me to be part of this story. I have heard the name Gandalf before but never had the chance to know him in this life. I will not come to you, not now, I need this rest."~

She sat still in the garden. Listening and thinking, would she to have to leave? She know that she must stay where she was long enough to rest and heal. But how long would that be...?


----------



## Arlina (Jun 30, 2005)

A child by human years, no older then eighteen, ran through the woods, cuts and bruises marked her body as limbs keep catching against her skin. Tears streamed down from her eyes as she kept running, barely missing any trees. She glanced back, fear in every feature of her body. 
She was new to this part of the worlds, the Shire. She had believed at first to have been able to escape the danger that followed her, believing that a peacefully little place that this could protect her. She was wrong.
She kept running, barely able to stay awake and conscience. A sense of relief came upon her as she neared an opening in the woods where a small house rested quietly on a hill that was decorated with flowers. She spotted another being, any unlike herself. Before being able to call for assistance, fatige came over her, causing her to collapse on the ground, unconscience.

((here's hoping that this works in...))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 30, 2005)

*Hi, having fun?*

All she wanted to do was to lay in the sun and listen to the sounds form the woods and garden. Why had that girl looked so scared anyway? The small body had collapsed as soon as Meoi had caught sight of it. Curiosity taking over, she walked over to see if the stranger was alright. Sigh. "These must indeed be hard times..." Seeing that the girl was unconscious and in need of care, Meoi fetched some water from the nearby stream. After dipping a rag in the cold water she brushed it across a bruised and scratched forehead. As the girl started to stir and wake-up, Meoi left the rag with the water and ran silently back to the house, thinking it might be better if her first sight upon waking not be of someone like her.


----------



## Arlina (Jun 30, 2005)

The girl, Staefia, stired, slowly raising her hand to figure out where the moisture was coming from on her forehead. With a moan, she slowly opened her eyes, then realizing she didn't know where she was, her eyes opened wider. Cautiously, she sits up, finding the bucket of water beside her. Nervously, she takes a quick drink, her eyes constently watching the border that she had emerged. Staefia felt save here, but her mind wouldn't let her forget her pursuers. 
The girl looks down at her eyes and legs, realizing how badly she had been cut many times through the woods. The adreline had carried her all the way through the woods without noticing anything.
Finally, she takes her eyes off of the woods and turns towards the house, curiously looking at it. Her eyes drop heavily again, and sleep took over once more.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 30, 2005)

She hoped she had done the right thing. She had watched the girl from behind one of the garden bushes, wondering what her story might be. Seeing that she was not going anywhere, Meoi walked back into the house to gather a small plate of food which she carefully set beside the sleeping girl. Though she was an Elf, she was also the daughter of a mortal. She made sure that the little body was as comfortable as she could make it. Some soft grass made a pillow and she placed her cape gently over the bruised legs, pulling up to scratched shoulders. She watched her sleep for a moment before walking to the stream and followed it through the meadow.


----------



## eleventy-one (Jul 1, 2005)

Giriond waited until the man was out of sight before greedily gobbeling the loaf of bread. The apple, however, he saved. Apples had far more uses than the average bloke would think, Giriond would know; they were the easiest thing to steal off a marketplace cart. They made excellent sheilds, for daggers and arrows that is and were perfect for putting someone uncontious. So, the apple he put in his pocket. 

Even after his meal, or lack thereof, Giriond stayed in the inn a bit longer, thinking. His task was clear, but was far more than easy. In fact, the assigment really should have been given to an army, but since his particular group of rebells didn't have one, he was the next best choice. A one man army.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 2, 2005)

As the day went by and the sun started to grow closer to the horizon, Meoi finely turned her feet back towards the home of Bombadil. It had been a nicely uneventful day thus far and she had gotten her much needed rest. The only things that bothered her mind were her arm, Necronum and the mysterious girl. She knew her wound would take more time to fully heal, if it ever could. Where that man was or what he was doing she could not guess. She only hoped that he was not in grave danger or lying dead or dieing where she would never again find him. But it was the girl that was the first most thought in her mind as she neared the house. Was she from one of the villages around here, or was she perhaps a young wanderer as she had been? The grass was still hiding the sleeping form. It looked like she must have been running for her life. Her limbs and face were going to show marks if not small scars for some time now. Meoi could see that the food had not been touched, reaching down, she felt a bruised cheek with a soft hand. She had let her stay in the sun too long. Gritting her teeth she carefully lifted the girl and walked into the house. Placing a blanket over the still body she wondered if the poor thing might ever awake. It was to her surprise and great relief that Goldbeary walked into the room. "My lady, I thank you for the help you have given me. I would ask now that you help this girl with her wounds. I can do some things for myself but I have no power to bring healing to her. You are of a greater race then I, please, if it is in you ability..." She waited and watched Golebeary's kind face. Finely she spoke. "I have no special power for healing, but I am able to help when the need arises. Fetch some water and clean clothes so that we might make her more comfortable. I will do what I can." When the things were brought in they washed the blood and dirt from her little arms and legs, placed the soft dress on her and let her sleep on the pillows by the fire.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 5, 2005)

The girl begins to stir, moaning in her sleep from a dream. The dream consisted of her running away from the evil that haunted her; she couldn't seem to be able to just get away from it, it was always closer each time she turned around. 

The girl fully wakes, screaming. She quickly glances around the room that she risided in, then tries to sit up. Her limbs ache and she looks down at them, finally relaizing there was bandages all over her arms and legs. She feels warmth to her right and looks at the fire, watching it dance for a few minutes, before noticing that someone was watching her. Carefully, she turns towards the person, almost too afraid to speak. "Wh-ho are you? Where am I?" She asks, the questions just seeming to spill out.

(( sorry that this post sucks but I'm running out of time to do anything better!! ))


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 7, 2005)

A familiar site is before Necronum as he once more looks upon the hous of Bombadil. Yet there is a difference in his appearance. Instead of the black spiked armour, in its place is a black cloth, robe-like outfit that is secured around the waste with a thick black belt. Where once were heavy greaves, are now loose trousers most commonly worn by the desert people of Harad. Where his cloak once draped there is now a large brown pack that contrasts horridly with his attire. In one of the side pockets on the pack is a small, red box which is tightly secured. Where once were his swords there is now only a small, wicked dagger slid into his belt. _Finally I can do what I came to do!_


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

She smiled gently and held her empty hands out to show she meant no harm. "It is alright _aiwe_, you are at a safe place. I have no name to tell you nor do I mean you any harm." She tried to speak with a calm tone in her voice, but there was something in the back of her mind. It felt like she was being watched, not by an enemy though...


----------



## Arlina (Jul 8, 2005)

The girl was nervous, never one who could trust anyone easily. She watches this stranger for a moment, unsure of what to do. She felt that she was safe, but something told her not to let her gaurd down. "Where am I? Who do you work for?!"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 8, 2005)

As he places his hand on the door, he stoppes and begins to think out the situation. _ Why am I coming back for her? I would only place her in danger again. However, I did say I would return. I also said it would be safe, which was a lie. _He then sits on a rock by the doorway and removes the heavy pack and places it beside him. Sitting quietly, he thinks out the situation and of the danger that he must comfront and decides whether or not to bring others with him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

"Perhaps you have heard of Tom Bombidill? You are a guest in his home." She let the girl think about that before answering her other question. "I am from shadow and light. I fight the darkness while in the shadows and hope to find light enough to keep holding onto hope." As she spoke the feeling of someone being close had become stronger in her mind. She looked around from her place on the soft pillows. Nothing at the windows... was she just suffering from her healing wound, or was there really someone just outside? To leave the girl now was not a good idea. She might try to run off or do something else rather foolish when left on her own. Looking back to the girl, "Would you like something to eat or perhaps a drink would be more to your liking?"


----------



## Arlina (Jul 8, 2005)

The girl starts to back up, not understanding this stranger. How could someone be so nice to her? No one had ever treated her this nice, except her parents. The villages that she traveled to had always cast her out: they saw her has a danger to thier own lives. "I don't want none of your pity!" the girl finally says, trying to stand. "I don't need any help!" she tries to walk towards the door, but slowly manages to take a step, pain shooting through her limbs.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

Not moving from her spot, Meoi shakes her head as she watches the girl's face twist in pain. Now here was someone not that different from who she had been. "If that is your way of showing thanks... but you are far from able to run from here, even if you could I would not chase you. I think I can understand your distrust of me. I wished only to let you heal and rest for a time. You are welcome to do what you will." She stood up slowly and walked to the door. The garden was starting to grow cool in the light of the setting sun and a fresh breeze touched her face as she stepped outside.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 8, 2005)

By this time he had fallen asleep during his thinking and the warm sun beamed down upon his pale flesh with a harsh warming. Yet his dreams were once more filled with the familiar horrors. Once again the dream was different. He understood more of the conversation including talk of the destruction of Valinor. The battle in the distance changed again once more as well. The army of orcs and balrogs and dragons was being slaughtered even with their aid from what appeared to be Elves. The other army had new breeds as well. Including a screeching, winged beasts, and a large, hound-like creature with the head of a lizard. He awoke from the horrid dream to a familiar face.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

She had spotted the sleeping form as she set foot out the door. Bending down on her knees she watched him sleep, she could have seen his dreams but had decided agents it. Instead she had wondered where he had been and what had happened, he looked different in these traveler's clothes. When he awoke she smiled slightly. "You have returned safely? I had wondered if you might not remember leaving me here."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 8, 2005)

"Perhaps I should have but I simply could not. Are you ready for our journy to Imladris? Afterwards you can go your seperate way if you wish. However I must retrieve my equipment along the way. I dropped it off near Amon Sûl for maintainance." At this he rose to his feet, grabbing carefully the pack and placing it once more upon his back.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

"If that is where our path leads next. Did you find what you went after?" She had caught sight of a small flash of red. "And we are not the only ones to be resting here. I found a young girl not long after you left. She is like a little bird, scared and restless. I hope she knows I mean her no harm..." A strange smile crosses her face. "..but I think you might send her flying."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 8, 2005)

"What would make you say that? Are you saying that I would cause her terror? No matter, if there is someone here that needs our aid then I will wait patiently. Now that I have recovered the artifact there is no need to rush. Is there anything I can do to assist?" He seems to be a bit more cautious around her than before, as if there was something else in his mind that was haunting him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

She was quick to notice a change in his manner, and was slower in answering these questions, slightly worried. "She reminds me of how I once was... and still am at times. No sign of peace is excepted and trust seems to be out of the question. Something haunts her thoughts... it would seem you would know how that feels... Is something not well?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 8, 2005)

"Nothing more than Restless Dreams. However, I believe that if she were to talk to one who has been in the same position and you seem to fit quite well. I will indeed wait until she is at least is rested enough to be on her own again."​


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

"And unless she finds me worth even a small bit of her trust she will be long gone as soon as she is able to walk. Perhaps I should not hope for any trust to be put in me... not by anyone." Clear eyes meet his for a moment before she walks away from the house a few steps. If this girl was anything like her she would never trust anyone... if she lived that long. The life of a mortal was indeed a gift, she did not want for death, yet to be alone... "Perhaps I should try once more to talk to her..."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 8, 2005)

"Perhaps you should. One should not procrastinate acts of kindness for terrible things often become of it. Such as the first breaking of my vow. I made a promise to an old friend that I would spend time with him on his deathbed as I had been neglectful of him for years, yet as I finally decided to fulfill this promise, I was informed that he had died just moments earlier. Such great evil can come from great intentions. That is a lesson best learned without experience. Thus was my first breaking of a vow. That vow was of the greatest importance to me and the loss of him without the completion of the vow brought me to tears. That was one of the dark moments of my past that brought me to the light." As he is speaking he slowely runs his fingers up and down the hilt of the dagger that is protruding from his belt.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

She turns back to face him. "I am sorry to hear of your friend, yet it is good to know you are not with the darkness." She absentmindedly rubs her upper arm. "Should I ask her name or where she is from? Though why should she answer me... I have never even given you my name. I almost want to, yet I know better then to trust..." Her voice faded before she could finnish. She began to walk back into the house, hoping that the girl might still be there.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 8, 2005)

He begins to stop her, but then thinks better of it, as he himself had said putting off acts of kindness have disastrous results and it would be best if he did not interfere in this. Yet his thoughts began to swirl within his head, as he fell to his knees at the memory of his past acts and he began to weep, bringing a great sorrow to the cheerful and calm garden.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 8, 2005)

She stopped for only a moment and turned back to where he knelt. Placing a hand on his shoulder she spoke in a voice no more then a whisper. "Keep hope my friend, you have earned some of my trust." At this she walked into the house to find the girl.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 9, 2005)

The girl watches the stranger in disppear as she disappears out the door. She watched the door for a little bit, waiting for this unknown person returned. When she didn't, the girl decided to try to find some food for herself. Slowly, she took small steps towards an opened area that appeared to be something close to a kitchen. Gritting her teeth, she manages to reach this area before having to slide to the floor to rest a bit. She glances back towards the doorway that the stranger had disappeared from, wondering if this person would ever return. 

"I can't trust anyone ever again!" The girl says to herself. With determination, she stands back up.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 9, 2005)

As she had closed the door behind her she stopped for a moment in thought. No trust, that was what she must remember right now. This girl would run as soon as look at her again... at least... in this form. It was the little tiger coated cat that walked into the room where the girl sat on the floor. It walked at an angle closer to her but still just out of reach. It's green eyes were half closed as it sat on it haunches and watched the child try to stand.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 9, 2005)

Necronum arose and took hold once more of his emotions. Realizing that he hadn't eaten all day he decided to grab some food, hoping there was no one in the kitchen other than at the River Daughter and even then hoped she was no where to be found because he was never comfortable around her.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 10, 2005)

Taking deep breaths, the girl slowly moves again, most of her concentration on finding some food. She glances around her again after having to grab onto the wall for support one more time. Not seeing the person from earler, she finally manages to enter the kitchen when she notices the cat. She looks at it in curiousity, but shakes her head in determination to find something edible for herself to eat.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 10, 2005)

It's eyes followed her movements before it's soft feet keep not far behind her. It would watch and be patient if it had to. Meoi loved to do this, a spy that went seen and unseen. She reached out with her mind to the girl, not giving her words but trying to pull some of the pain and worry from her mind. If she would just realize that she was safe here she might relax enough to be talked to.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 10, 2005)

The girl made it the counter to find a loaf of bread and greedily took it, nibbling on it immediately. She glances down at the cat again, she just hated being watched and tried to shoo the cat away with her foot. She bite into the loaf of breed again after realizing that the cat wasn't going away. "What? Do you want some too?" she asks the cat, giving up hope that it was going to go away. When she was getting ready to bend down towards the cat, a noise of someone entering startles her and she freezes, glancing towards the door, poised to run, even through her pain, which she noticed was slightly reseeding.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 10, 2005)

As he neared the door, there was a tingling sensation in the back of his head. In his mind someone was telling him not to enter. Having experienced such enlightenment before he heeded the warning and backed off, walking around instead to the garden where he would find fruit.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 10, 2005)

The girl stays poised a for a few moments after the sound of footsteps ceased. She sighed, and turned back towards her bread. She took a few more bites and finally felt satisfied enough. Glancing around, she pockets the rest of the loaf. Thinking that no one would notice, she decided that she should leave this nice little house. She felt slightly safe, but she still didn't trust these people, plus no one had showed up for a while; what could that mean? She was thankful to whoever helped her, but she didn't want to get caught by whatever was following her. She limps to the kitchen door and turns the knob, but stops when she feels the cat at her feet. "Go away." she says towards the cat. "I can take care of myself and these people are way to nice. Something here is wrong. Don't you know you can't trust anyone, anyway?"


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 10, 2005)

Perhaps it was pure caution, or perhaps it was a precognition, but something told him that danger lurked nearby. He quietly steps to the door, and locks it, placing a large rock in front of it to boot. The he draws his bow, strings an arrow and moves into the woods nearby, determined to find whatever was out there.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 10, 2005)

When the girl tries to turn the door knob again, it wont budge. The girl began to panic and frantically tries to get the door open. A sense of dread comes over here and backs away from the door, a look of horror on her face. She gringes in pain, but manages to get back towards the center of the house. Completely shaken up, tears burst from her eyes as she panics almost to the point of histeria. "He's here. He's going to get me!" she cries, collapsing onto the floor and draws herself into a ball. "I'm sorry, Mom and Dad...I couldn't do it....."


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 10, 2005)

He comes back moments later, a couple arrows short but smiling confidently at the thought of the slain troll. He arrives, moves the stone but forgets to unlock the door. _I should retrieve my gear. That would allow her time to do what needs be done._ With that he places the pack in the crevice of a nearby tree and wanders off in the direction of Weathertop.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 10, 2005)

The girl stays drawn into a ball for a little while. Her sense of dread passes, but she can't stop shaking. Trust wasn't an option anymore, she decides, she has to leave. Finally getting up, she decides to check the door away. Standing up, she whips her tears away with the back of her hand and struggles to the door. She finds it locked again and looks around for another outlet for leaving. She spots a window and decides to try that.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 15, 2005)

Chinig always hated these kinds of missions. He especially hated how Oolgog always bullied him and gave him the tough ones. He heard him in his head; "Chinig do this, Chinig do that, blah blah blah." His hatred of the orc was almost as bad as his hatred of the smell of FLOWERS! They are EVERYWHERE! He tried everything to stifle their stench short of lopping off his own perfume infested nose! 

Chinig and Dagn were not strangers, they had done several of these abductions, however, the two of them knew this one was their most important. Together their journey here was very long and arduous. The closer to the Shire they got, the harder it was to find a suitable hiding place. Infact, If it weren't for a quick throw of a bola by Dagn, Chinig would of been half the goblin he was. A farmer had heard them move through his crops and came to call with a large dog and very nasty looking scythe. Only in the evenings did they move about and even then one of them took to keep watch while the other slept.

It was a wretched night when the two finally arrived. The moon was full, the sky was clear, and the stars brightly twinkled. Chinig decided that the Inn would be the best place to discover their quarry so he led Dagn under the bridge and up behind the Inn at its left corner. Chinig had managed to procure a unattended pouch of Longbottom Leaf and set them to rub it about their makeshift robes. Hopefully, the strong scent will confuse the dogs. Several hobbits sat smoking on the front porch and told jokes to one another. Many more were inside eating, drinking, singing and smoking. In a hushed voice Chinig spoke first. 

"Ok Dagn, who be this Hobbin we'ens is a lookin fer?" Dagn grunted and scratched his head. "Umm, you'd a be gettin his names, not a me's." Chinig snapped a mean look at Dagn. "This a be no times for you games, you tells me the names." Dagn, now a little annoyed replied. "You a bein Ooglog's do gobby not a me's, he tells you the names." Chinig was becoming angry. Though he had a thick skin, the Oolgog crack dug under it. He turned his gaze behind him and focused on Dagn. He pointed his finger and flicked Dagn's nose hard with it. Under a growl he spoke. "You tells names or I getting angries." Dagn now forgot altogether about the hobbits and quickly smacked Chinig's hand away and fumed. "What, you sayings you fergits the names you mush brains?" The insult churned Chinig's stomach, and he too had forgotten all about the hobbits and their mission. He dropped his sap and lept at Dagn. "Why you Warg husker!" 

The two brawled upon the grass near the Inn. Chinig freed his left hand and smacked Dagn on the cheek. Dagn yelped and countered the blow with a poke in Chinig's left eye. Their altercation set them to roll about and fling insults even worse then before, "Musk sniffer!", countered by, "Weed grazer!" their hands at each others throats.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 17, 2005)

*hehe. wow! haveing fun? *

*Long enough, this might be it. The cat rubbed it's soft body against the girls legs. There was too much fear in her mind to simply watch any more. In the hope it would be heard, she touched the girls mind with a thought of hope and peace, at least he had listened this time.*


----------



## Arlina (Jul 18, 2005)

The girl turned her attention from the window to the cat, not feeling worried and trapped no more. She bent down towards the cat, extending her hand out towards it. "I don't know why you're following me, cat, but you must know that I'm not one you can trust." she says, watching the cat.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

*It tilted it's head at her words, an innocent look in it's calm eyes. As their eyes meet the cat let her know a little more. This was no house cat at her feet, it grew slightly in size but stayed fully feline. A deep purr came from the still form.*


----------



## Arlina (Jul 18, 2005)

The girl pulled her hand away as the cat grew in size, but didn't feel afraid, but instead, felt peaceful. She couldn't explain it, but she was beginning to like the feeling of being in peace and not to have her guard up all the time. She pulls the bread out of her pocket and nibbles a little on it, sitting all the way on the floor of the kitchen. "What is trust any way?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 18, 2005)

((can I join))


The boy jumped back in alarm at the cat, AHCHOO! He was allergic to cats, he'd always wanted one but couldn't even touch it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 18, 2005)

*It watched her eat and could tell she was relaxing a bit more now. Meoi stood on soft paws and started to pace the small room. Perhaps the girl would want to go out some time, it might be alright now for her to stretch her sore legs a little and get some fresh air. The girl couldn't out-run her now anyway so that was not a problem.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 19, 2005)

*The large cat walked out the same door they had come in by, she had had about enough time indoors. It was not hard to push the front door open and soon a fresh breeze blew into the room. Dark shoulders tensed in a crouch, sharp eyes glanced over the meadow, in one swift motion she sprang into the grass. She breathed in the air and stretched out on a cool rock to enjoy the warm sunlight. Time went by. It was almost silent. She could make out the sounds of the birds in the trees and little bugs creeping around in the grass. Suddenly she heard something else. She slid from the rock and laid low to the ground listening... *


----------



## Arlina (Jul 21, 2005)

The girl was delighted as she followed the cat outside, almost excited to get away from the inside of that house. She felt slightly nervous outside, close to the forest that she had come from earlier, but for some reason, as long as she stayed close to the cat, she felt safe,like nothing could touch her. She watched the cat for a moment, the walked towards the little garden close to the house, seeing flowers that she'd never seend before. Her eyes grew wide as she witnessed the cat take what looked like a position for listening. "Wh-what is it?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 21, 2005)

*As she watched, a shadowed form walked from the edge of the woods. She knew the girl was watching her and did not want to alarm her, but what if this was a threat? Granted, it could be a friend, but they were few and far between. The graceful form walked to the girl and pushed her towards the garden with it's head. A friend could find them, an enemy would wish they had not.*


----------



## Arlina (Jul 21, 2005)

The girl didn't know what to do, besides be afraid as a figure emerged from the forest. She felt as though she couldn't move, but felt the cat pushing at her leg and allowed to cat to move her away. She still couldn't figure out why she wanted to trust this cat, something kept telling her to just relax, but in the back of her mind, she still had questions: Who was this cat. Why did she only feel safe around it? Was the thing/person who was following her really gone? What happened to the stranger who had helped her earlier? Was she really safe?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 22, 2005)

Bordering on unconsiousness after a long walk with little rest, he unwittingly stumbles back to the house of Bombadil, and in the process, into a tree. Forgetting completely about the ring, and everything else for that matter, walked into the garden where he found himself lost in vertigo where he managed to drop his arse onto a rock without hurting himself. Unable to think clearly nonetheless have energy to see or hear, he found himself lying on his back with eyes closed, baking in the warm sunlight.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 23, 2005)

May I have a go?



She walked in a dream. In a green land of beauty and light. She heard the stream and saw the pebbles, shining like gold on the bottom. Then she felt it. "_I'm not alone_" she thought. She came out of her dream into a world of yellow and grey. Tiriviel had passed into the realm of Rohan just two days before. She had not, as yet, seen any men. Or another elf for that matter. There was a group of large rocks, not more than 13 meters ahead and to the right. She sensed that that was where the being was watching her from. Suddenly, a warning. She now felt the danger of her vulnerability. A whiz. Tiriviel leapt aside and drew her sword, but too late. She felt a jerk, then her head struck a rock and she knew no more.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

*interesting. I hope you have fun!*

*She had pushed the girl around the edge of the house and out of view. Walking slowly back to the garden she found Necornum stretched unconsciousness on the ground. Well well, what do we have here? The large cat walked over, grabbed the collar of his shirt and pulled him into the shade of a tree. She watched him for a while to see that he would be alright. If she could, she would have laughed at finding him like this once more.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 23, 2005)

Need any extra people?
If so:

Roan rambled through the woods, he saw endless amounts of spiders and such. The elf drew his bow and set his sight on another spider. The arrow whizzed but didn't completly kill it, it then sprinted away. He then heard a lound thunk and someone fall to the ground. He sprinted through the trees and saw a young girl. " Who..." Another thunk and everything went blank.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 23, 2005)

*Ooc*

((OOC! If you haven't found it, I would invite any and all new players to go to the ooc -out of caricature- thread [thread=17555]here[/thread]. Thank you.  ))


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 23, 2005)

*Glad you joined! I was hoping someone would.*

When she came to. Tiriviel found herself inside of a tent. The last thing she remembered was resting. Then.....no. Something had happened. She sat up and felt a deep pain in her shoulder. Looking down she saw that it was bandaged. "They must have been aiming for my heart. If I hadn't jumped out of the way....." She didn't let her thoughts go there. Her head was pounding as she felt the bump on the back of her head. 

Tiriviel saw movement outside the tent and stood up. Her sword was gone, as well as her knife and bow. The others she could stand to lose. But the sword.....the blade was magical and would cut through nearly anything she willed it to. To lose this sword was a heavy blow indeed. Now she was weaponless among enemies.

"_Make the best of what you have. Let them make the first move._" As Tiriviel stepped toward the opening someone suddenly came inside. She stood poised to attack when the man said: "You are awake sooner than I expected. My most sincere apologies for attacking you and your friend. Had we known you were elves..... We were ordered to shoot intruders on sight..... These are evil times."

Tiriviel was confused. "My friend?" she asked. Misunderstanding her meaning, the man said: "He is in another tent being tended to. If you will follow me I will return your weapons and take you to him." Not about to object to having her weapons returned, she followed him. 

When she walked into a tent she saw an elf sitting on a stool awkwardly trying to bandage his chest. The arrow had struck just above his heart. "_He has had a closer call than me!_" She thought.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 24, 2005)

Roan looked up, there was the most beautiful elf he had ever seen. " I..I..My..Name is Roan." He could hardly speak. He then had a sharp pain in his chest. " No!" He then got up, he looked around for his sword. " No. My Elven blade, it was given to me by my father before a corsair slew him." The fire in his eyes grew more and more. He then groaned, the arrow wound was opening again. " Well...uh..whats your name?" He smiled and gazed at her, he knew he was deeply, no, madly in love.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 25, 2005)

"I am Tiriviel. Are you alright? Perhaps I can help you." She said this as she watched blood trickle out from under the bandage. The wound was in an awkward place. It would be difficult, for him, to tie the cloth tight enough to stop the bleeding. "My pack is in my tent and I believe that I may have something that will help your wound to heal much faster. Shall I get it?" Without even waiting for an answer Tiriviel turned and left, in search of her pack.

On the way back to her tent, Tiriviel was in deep thought. _"Was this elf following me, I wonder? might he be someone I can trust with my secret? could he help me? or was he a servant of.....no. There was no appearance of evil in his eyes. But..._*'Trust no one with this secret. Not even your closest friends, for even they can betray you.'*_" _The memory of his words rang in her head. _"No. I couldn't chance it even if I could trust him. I must go and find_ _King Éomer as soon as I am able."_ She winced as she reached for her pack. Tiriviel looked down at her shoulder and saw a tiny bit of blood seep through her own bandage. The wound felt deep._ "It is not too bad. I will take care of it later."_ She quickly covered up the blood, then headed back.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 25, 2005)

Roan was also in deep thought while he followed her to the tent._ Could I trust her with my mission? I don't know, ah but those eyes are unresistable. Maybe I better find King Eomer first, he did ask me to come and see him for a mission. _His wound was oozing out more and more blood, and the agonizing pain would not stop. " So Triviel, what happened to you?" He wondered what is up with her she had been in a trance-like thing for some time.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 25, 2005)

"The last thing I remember, before I was shot, I was resting and was suddenly brought out of my rest by the feeling that I was being watched. I felt danger, drew my sword and lept, then I woke up here." 
She washed his wound with water and a healing oil that had been given to her before this journey. As she bandaged Roan's wound Tiriviel began to feel a discomforting sense of urgency. _"I must be on my way as quickly as possible. Something does not feel right here."_ The welt on her head was making her a little dizzy, but she felt certain that she was well enough to make it to Edoras. _"But will I make it there before something happens?"_


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 26, 2005)

Roan thanked Triviel for dressing the wound, he then asked the man to give him his weapons, he strapped them on and looked to the man." Could I have a horse?" The man nodded and came back with a jet black stallion, he got on and waved to Triviel. " Hope to see you again, I'll be at Edoras if you need me!" He then set off, his two elven blades bounced from his back as he rode. _*Should you have told her where you were going?*_ He thought, he shrugged and spoke to the horse in his softest elven tougue to move faster, an arrow then whizzed by his ear. " Not again!" He told the horse to run as fast as it could go as he raced through the forest.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 27, 2005)

*We still need more people!*

Tiriviel thought it best that she be discreet. So she collected her things and asked for provisions. When she set out, she started in a different direction, to shake off anyone who might be following. Tiriviel zig zaged and turned back a few times until she felt certain that she was alone, then set her face toward Edoras. Soon she senced danger and an arrow whizzed by. But this time she was ready. Tiriviel had an arrow on the string and had shot into the trees almost quicker than the eye can see.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 27, 2005)

Roan was getting angry, he jumped off his horse and raced towards the arrows"For Lothlorien!" He yelled as he charged. He drew his two swords and ran, but only to find Triviel. He was so startled to see her, he fell on his back. "What are you doing? This is the path towards Edoras. You can trust me, would I come from Lothlorien and betray you? What is your story?" He smiled and whistled for the horse and it came trodding along."Whoa!" An orc came bounding up shrieking with his sword waving. Roan easily parried the sword and removed his head from his shoulders. " Nows not the time lets get out of here!" Roan jumped on his horse and sped off." Come On!"


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 27, 2005)

Daranavo was now angered. He had seen too many orc scouts recently, and one managed to put an arrow in Gaidon. He had had quite enough. No more will he run, not with Gaidon lamed as he was. Who knows what foul things the orcs put on their arrow heads he thought to himself, his brow now furled. He silently cursed them as he pulled out and loaded his crossbow. He had just loaded a bolt when he heard the thump of hooves nearby. Many thoughts came to him in a flurry. Yet none would suffice nor settle him. He knew it could not be orcs, however, whomever it was he was now sure they had either tailed him or was aimed to bring more orcs his way. Either case would not do, not now. 

He moved Gaidon abreast the worn path, crouched, twisted toward the sound of the hooves, and took aim. For a moment, he dabated, the horse or its rider? The horse would be easier to hit and if he could score a hit in its front quarter, it might bleed to death quite quickly and if he was very lucky, the animal might reel and throw its rider. The horse then he decided in a blink of his eye. He closed an eye, and prepared for what came around the bend.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 27, 2005)

Roan came to a halt when he saw the man ahead of him, he drew his swords and prepared for trouble. He spoke with a sharp voice. : Friend or foe?" He brandished his sword as he spoke.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 27, 2005)

Daranavo blinked as the horse came into view. It slowed to a halt and its rider already had their swords drawn. He heard words spoken but could not make out what was said. There was something else as well, muffled sounds nearby but elusive, his attention drawn to the horse and rider before him, he tried ot stay focused. 

Gaidon however, caught the sudden scent of orcs, and lurched. Not expecting such from a horse as well trained as his, Daranavo suddenly shifted his gaze into the brush and misfired his crossbow. The bolt flew and struck the horse afront him. His eyes grew large and he quickly looked back at the rider who was barely able to keep himself in the saddle, then looked down at his now empty crossbow. He blinked in both indecision and disbelief. In a snap decision, he quickly started to reload.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 28, 2005)

*Daranavo, glad you joined us!*

Tiriviel lept into action the moment she saw Roan's horse was hit. She sped forward. When she sighted the attacker, with a speed and agilty that belongs only to an elf, she drew back her bow string and shot the crossbow out of his hands. The next moment, she had an arrow on the string aimed at his heart. Tiriviel wanted answers, not a fight. 

"Who are you and why did you attack my friend?" she demanded. She could sence that there were orcs nearby but had a strange feeling about this person. She needed to know why, though, good or bad, she couldn't tell which.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 28, 2005)

Roan snarled at the man. "No Triviel, this is between him and me." He lunged at the man his heart pounding, his eyes clouded over with rage. He quickly threw aside his weapons and threw a fist at his face, It connected with such force it knocked him to the ground. He panted and waited for the man's blow. "You gonna fight? Horse murderer!" He then picked up the man and punched him again." You know I was bonded with that horse!"


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 28, 2005)

The arrow struck his crossbow and wretched it from his grasp. It spun behind him and bounced a few paces beyond where it landed. The bolt he had attempted to load flipped end over end into the underbrush. His right hand ached from the assault and he squeezed it with his left to numb it. 

In a blur, the man in front of him escaped his falling horse and lept at him in a rage. All Daranavo could do is stare wide-eyed and speechless. The man turned and said... something he could not quite make out to the woman before he quickly returned his gaze to Daranavo. Blades were flung to the wayside as the man struck him in the left side of his face. The blow was purposeful and the impact knocked Daranavo clean off of his own horse. Dust flew up as he hit the ground and quickly he attempted to scramble to his feet. Already he could taste the salty liquid forming in his mouth. The man grabbed the front of his jerkin and snatched him to his feet. Pure hatred flared in his eyes and he growled his words though Daranavo could hear nothing as his head rang from the blow. The man seethed ,gritted his teeth and pounded his fist again into Daranavo's face. His head snapped back to the force of it as the man spoke again, though he only saw his lips move. Daranavo could do nothing to pry the man's hands loose from him no matter how hard he struggled. He abandoned the effort and hoped he would stay conscious for just a little longer. He grabbed the mans right wrist with his pained right hand and with his left he retrieved his dagger in the front of his belt, and like a flash he slashed upward at the man's face. The man was not suprised however and was able to jerk his had back to avoid the lithe blade. As the blade came back, downward, the man quickly removed his left hand from the jerkin and caught Daranavo's in mid stroke. The tip of the dagger was tickling his neck held in stasis by their entwined grasps. The man released his jerkin altogther and with a strong twist, the dagger came loose from Daranavo's hand. It spun in the air and stuck in a nearby tree with a hard *thwick*. Now free of the iron grasp of the man before him, Daranavo took 3 steps back and drew his rapier in one fluid motion.

At this moment, thoughts raced though his mind. He knew what he had done was done in haste. A rash action that probably was a mistake. No time to change that now, he had to focus, right or wrong, he had to stay alive no matter what the cost.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 29, 2005)

Surprised by Roan's violent anger, Tiriviel stood for a moment motionless. Acting on an impulse, she dropped her bow and drew her sword and dagger. Dashing in between Roan and the man she shouted "This must stop!!" She pointed her dagger at Roan and her elven blade at the stranger. Ignoring the look of anger and confusion on Roan's face, she looked at the stranger. "I will not ask your name." She said. "You may choose to give it or not. But I do ask you again, 'Why did you attack my friend?'" Tiriviel spoke slowly and clearly to ensure that she was heard aright. She sensed that this man might be slightly dazed by the attack from Roan and she wanted answers.




But she wasn't going to get any just yet. At that moment several orcs came out of the trees ahead. Pulling back for a split second, Tiriviel said; "We should work together. It will be finished more quickly." Tiriviel leapt forward and engaged the two orcs that were nearest her. The first swung at her legs. It was small and she easily jumped over it and neatly sliced off it's head. The second threw an ugly knife that barely missed her. The knife came so close as to tear a small hole in her sleeve. Tiriviel lunged and knocked the small sword out of his hand and quickly finished him off. She turned just in time to see Roan finish off the last one, and the stranger standing over three dead orcs. As she stooped down to wipe her weapons clean on the grass, Tiriviel felt something warm run down her arm. She looked down to see that her wound had reopened and blood was dripping off her sleeve. She hadn't felt it while she was fighting, but suddenly her shoulder began to throb. _"Of course this would happen *now*." _she thought. She pulled up some grass and pressed it hard against the gash, to stop the bleeding. _"Now where did I drop my pack?"_


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 29, 2005)

Roan then calmed down, he just couldn't stand a man who killed his horse to go unpunished. He then fell to his knees with exaustion. He then scrambled to his feet when he saw the oncoming orcsHe then grabbed his swords and began to fight, he easily beheaded one, the other orcs were taken care of by Triviel.He looked at Triviel. "You should know, I can fix sword wounds, its the arrows I am afraid of. When I was six, My uncle who took care of me after my parents died, we were riding down a road towards Rohan when he got hit by a Morgul arrow. I was in panic, when I wrentched out the arrow, He died .." Tears then began to appear in his eyes, but he wiped them away with his sleeve."He could've lived.If it wasn't for me." When he saw the man all his memorys came flooding back. He apologized and ran to his horse. It was barely alive and had a strange rash down the side of his mane. " What kind of arrow did you hit him with..." Roan then fell to the ground colliding with a sharp rock and it tore right into* his* shoulder.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 29, 2005)

Tiriviel moved over to look at the unconscious Roan. She felt sorry for him. What had he said about his uncle being killed? Her shoulder was still throbbing. She thought about using her stone, but decided against it. _"I cannot afford to lose it. I do not know if this man would steal it."_ She thought as she turned to glance at the stranger. Tiriviel remembered the way he had reacted when Roan had attacked him. _"He seemed to only be defending himself."_ she thought. _"Perhaps he mistook us for enemies."_

As these thoughts were passing through her mind, Tiriviel noticed the stranger come toward her. He was only about three inches taller than her but he had a large build and looked as though he had seen many hardships. Tiriviel turned and gave him her full attention as he seemed about to speak.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 29, 2005)

He took his breath in hard, and looked about almost as if he was in a trance, his thoughts were far away from where he was. The orcs were almost too many for the 3 of them to handle. He was certain if he had met them alone that he would be dead right now. He removed a small piece of cloth from the breast pocket of his jerkin and wiped the sickly orc blood from his face. His eyes remained distant and his movements almost mechanical. After he was satisfied that he had gotten most of it, he wiped his sword clean, squeezing it across his blade. He began to fold it up and as he did, he jerked slightly as if he had just awoken from a dream and looked down at the dipping rag. He gritted his teeth when he saw it, completely saturated with the black ichor. He let the cloth fall as if it were a hot iron ingot and stepped away. 

He looked around and surveyed the scene as he sheathed his blade. His horse grazed quietly upon a nearby bush. The woman had knelt down to look at the man who was on the ground near his horse that looked as if it might die very soon. Bodies of orcs lay strewn about the area, he knew their grim, lifeless faces would haunt this world no more. 

Many thoughts entered his head now. He realized if he were to remain there, more orcs would surely come and probably in larger number. He possessed no healing skill, save that for an injured horse. He knelt down and patted the horse’s mane. He saw that its chest barely heaved and he placed his hand up to its snout to try and feel its breath. He closed his eyes and knew it would not travel this road again.



He stood just back from the woman, his demeanor darkened as he came to realize what he must now do. His throat felt dry and his words sounded scragled. “Will he live?” _*The woman gave a heavy sigh. “It would help if I knew what was wrong with him.” ,she replied as she stood and turned to face him.*_ For the first time he spied her face. She was an elf and quite a striking one at that. His spirits lifted quickly and he raised his brow, however, just as swiftly they plummeted when he remembered what he was about to do. He tugged hard on his coin pouch, and broke it free form his belt. Slowly he held it out in front of him. “I owe him at least this for the horse if he does survive.” _*The elf looked at his face as he held out the pouch. He looked distressed and sullen, and..something else she thought to herself..*_ “And I must apologize to you”, he added as he gestured the pouch to her to take it. _*Her brow furled now confused and as she placed her right hand onto the pouch she said, “To me? For what exactly?” From the corner of her eye, she caught some movement from Daranavo, and as her face jerked back from the blow, the last thing she heard was.*_ “For this.”



There would be no consolation for his actions, for he must now live with the fact that he struck a woman and almost killed an innocent man. His father would be disgusted with him for what he has done. Silently he cursed himself as he worked. First, he retrieved his dagger from the tree it was stuck into. He looked and saw his crossbow laying along the path. He moved over and knelt down to the dying horse. With the end of his dagger, he cut into its neck and ended its suffering. He stood and took a moment to look at the unconscious man. He rubbed his chin and thought about what to do about him as he picked up his crossbow and placed it back into his saddle bag. From his bag, he partially removed a silk rope, and with his dagger, cut it into eight inch strips before he placed it back into his bag. He shook his head angrily as he stepped over an orc body and walked over to the elf woman. He went to a knee and carefully bound her at the hands and feet, and gagged her. He searched her cleanly and removed all items he felt she might use to cut herself free and others he was not sure about. He spied her pack nearby him, and placed the items within it. He stopped short of the unconscious man and sighed as he bent over, grabbed his ankles and dragged him off the path and into the underbrush. He gathered some foliage and placed it expertly about the man. Hopefully if he does live, he will not be found and eaten by orcs…or worse he thought to himself. He broke a leafy fern branch and began to sweep away the events that had unfolded upon the path. He took time to remove the orc bodies and lay them aside each other in the underbrush. He returned to the path and removed footprints, drag marks, and blood trails skillfully. He called upon Gaidon, and rode him down the path a bit before he turned him round off of the path and circled back among the trees. He tied the woman’s pack to his saddle bag, and hefted her up into his saddle. He climbed up behind her and slowly rode Gaidon away from the area off of the path and in the opposite direction he had feigned. 



Night came on quickly and it looked as if the night would be clear, at least for a bit. After a few hours, it became to dark for him to continue. He would not risk a thrown shoe now. He stopped in a small clopse of trees, set the woman down, and made camp. Laying against a tree the warmth and the crackle of the fire, roused her.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 29, 2005)

The warmth of the fire felt good on her face. She saw the light through her closed lids. Suddenly, her eyes flew open, she realized that she was bound. She began to struggle against her bonds and groaned against her gag. Then she spotted a man sitting on the other side of the fire. He sat far enough back that she could not see his face. She wondered who he was and what he wanted from her. Tiriviel glared at him and a low angry growl emitted from her throat. The pain in her shoulder caused her to stop struggling. She could feel that the knots were too tight for her to undo. Tiriviel looked up to see that the man had stood up and was moving towards her. He knelt in front of her and Tiriviel immediately recognized him. He spoke quietly. "Orcs may be close. If I untie you, will you swear to me not to yell out?" Tiriviel searched his face and saw sincerity in every feature. She nodded and he had her untied very quickly. The knots had been tight, but not so tight as to give her any kind of pain. Sitting up she looked at him and asked: "Where are we? What happened? Why did you have me tied up?" Anger flashed in her eyes as she asked these questions. The man mumbled something inaudible then said: "We needed to get out of there. We would have been overrun by orcs." She put her hand to her face and quickly pulled it back when she felt the welt under her eye. " Wha.....?" Suddenly, everything came back to her. Was Roan dead? Why had this man hit her? He stood in front of her with a dogged expression on his face. This man looked as though he didn't feel he could trust anyone. Of course he would have no idea how she would react to him bringing her with him. And she would surely be dead if she had stayed. His only options were to either leave her, or knock her unconscious and bring her.


Looking up at him she spoke quietly. "You saved my life. Thank you." The man started. He was obviously surprised at her response, after all, he had _struck_ her. He turned away and again mumbled inaudibly. "Are you hungry?" he asked, as he picked up some food. Tiriviel nodded. "Yes, I am." The man gave her the food and sat down. They were silent for some time, staring into the fire, and Tiriviel began to wonder if he would speak at all. _Who is this man? Why does he look so worn and tired?_ He did not look physically tired, but something inside him..... _What is it?_ Finally, he turned to her and spoke.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 29, 2005)

*Verry cool!!! And now back to the garden... I hope... *

*The fine reddish coat had gathered the warmth from the sun as the large feline had been stretched out on the cool grass. A strong neck lifted the well shaped head as it looked around the garden. It was still worm though the sun was starting to fall and a light breeze blew through the calm trees. Standing up, she stretched her legs, paws pressed to the ground and sharp claws catching the fading light. She walked to the corner to find the girl curled into a little ball under one of the bushes. She must have fallen asleep for she moved only slightly and the sound of her breathing was calm and steady. Good, this might be the right time at last. Moving just out of the view of the sleepers, she came back to her elven form. Her dress was a soft green that set off her shining eyes, her hair moving in the breeze.* 'Are you not going to wake up?' *Her voice was calm and almost teasing, talking to both and yet no one.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 29, 2005)

Roan then awoke with a pain in his shoulder, he glanced over but didn't see the man or Triviel. He staggered for his weapons, his eyes then closed and opened red as blood. He then shook it off, he then started to cry when he saw the horse. He saw the hoof prints that the man's horse had left behind and followed them, his swords were tiring him along the road but he still kept them out. He cursed the man under his breath." If you hurt her I will kill you." Roan had to dispatch some orcs before he reach the camp, though it was a little struggle. He then smelled smoke in the air, he followed it to the small camp. He saw her in the corner near a oak tree. He then creeped along the bushes. He watched them, he never took his eyes off of Triviel and yearning to hurt the man Roan never really was a bloodthirsty sort but when he fell in love with someone he protected them at all costs. He then waited till the two fell asleep.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 29, 2005)

As she began to eat, he removed a half full water-skin from a saddle bag that lay beside him and hefted it over the fire toward her that gurgled as it landed. He sat back down across the fire form her and worked fervently with his dagger on a few thin vines, Cleaning the bark and buds from them, then tying them together and rolling them into a circle as he tied each length. The clear sky brought a chill to the air in which you could see yourself breath if you were not close enough to the fire. He toiled silently for a time while she ate and drank. Once in a while he would glance in her direction. When it was clear she had finished, he stood grasping her pack, and heaved it over to her. Though she alluded to her appreciation earlier, he was not entirely sure she was over his harsh treatment of her. He was not schooled in the customs of the elves and so he decided that the situation still required caution. 



Finished with his work, he set his dagger back into his belt and spoke to her in a calm voice. “I am called Daranavo. Normally I would offer more courtesy however the road has its disadvantages. If there was more time….I…we…I could of done more.” He trailed off and looked away silently ashamed of himself. “I do not know what the two of you were doing out here but this has become a very dangerous road of late. More care should have been taken to your choice of route. I do not know much of the elves but enough to know that someone will be worried about you. In any event I am bound to see to it that you find safety or reach your destination. Orcs have probably eaten that mans horse by now and I can only hope that he is alive and moving back the way you came. But that is more hope then the road normally allows for one man. I know many routes through the area. Perhaps if you would but tell me where you wish to go, I could see you through on a more safer road?”


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 30, 2005)

Roan snarled, he couldn't press her!"Daranavo Huh! that fiend." He continued to eavesdrop and see what she would say, whether it would be a loyal retort or a betryal. He grasped the hilt of his swords firmly, waiting for the sleep to come for the two. He grabbed his pack that he stole from and orc. " Hmm, a lembas bread pack, stolen probably, a large brandy and.." He sniffed. " Blech! Orc grog and blood." He bit his tongue til it drew blood, praying Daranavo didn't hear. He was getting more and more impatient by the minute.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 30, 2005)

Tiriviel was not sure how to answer. Should she tell this man where she was going? Then she heard a sound in the brush nearby. She was certain that Daranavo heard it too. Their eyes locked, but neither of them moved. Thinking fast, Tiriviel discretely picked up her bow and said, to distract the person that was listening: "Daranavo. I like that name. What does it mean?" He started to answer but she quickly stood up and fired a shot at the exact place that the sound had come from. It struck and she heard a groan, then silence. Daranavo rushed ahead of her and found Roan lying face down in the grass.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 30, 2005)

"Is he dead?" she asked._ Oh please, say I haven't killed him._ She watched as Daranavo turned Roan onto his back. "No." he said. "No, he is not dead." Tiriviel looked where her arrow had struck and shuddered to see that she had hit the exact same place that he had been shot before. Just above his heart. Tiriviel was trembling out of relief. On seeing how close she had come to killing him the strength seemed to almost completely leave her legs. She clung to a nearby tree for support. "I almost killed one of my own kind." she to herself. Slowly sinking to the ground, with trembling hands, she pulled the arrow from his chest.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 30, 2005)

Roan wasn't expecting this, one minute he was looking at her, the next Daranavo flipped him over and an arrow had pierced his chest."Why?..."He groaned and stared at her in disbelief. When she wrentched out the arrow, the place where she pulled it was on fire. He could feel himself drifting away in to Death. " No!" He screamed _"For Triviel, you must stay alive! But why?" another voice was in his head "She was the one that shot you!"_ His eyes clouded over but yet he still breathed. The breath shortened for every inhale and exhale. _"No! I will not lose this fight! I will come back and see Triviel. All will be good!!" _The breathing slowed to a mere puff in every intake of air. _Triviel! I have to live!_


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 30, 2005)

Recent events had taken their toll upon him. He had killed his best friend recently, shamed his family, and now killed an innocent mans horse. Not to mention perhaps the man himself through his reckless actions. He had become a threat to everyone around him now and he knew it. The point hit home as he stood and moved back as the woman looked at the arrow wound. 

How did this man find them, he wondered silently. He must be one hell of a...and at this moment, he looked at the man's face...ELF? Another elf, how he had not noticed before he was not sure. Now there were 2 elves. He held his chin in his hand and decided he would press her further for answers when she was free.

_*With teary eyes and a worried look upon her face she pulled the arrow out quickly and blood seeped heavily from all sides of the puncture.*_ He watched her intently. Her movements were graceful and precise as she worked on the wound. As she dripped a liquid from a flask onto his wound it was obvious to him that she was a highly skilled healer. _*She closed her eyes briefly and spoke several words in elvish that he did not understand.*_ Perhaps it was indeed fortunate that he had found her, or was it they him he could not be completely certain. He scratched his head as he looked on and pondered that thought. _*From her pack she retrieved a large white cloth. She folded it several times, placed it upon the wound and held it there . She turned to Daranavo and spoke. "Help me sit him up, I need to tie this."*_ I went to a knee and lifted up the elf's upper torso, his chest and clothes stained with blood. _*She carefully tied it around his back and removed her hands from him. "That is all I can do here for him."* 

 _Daranavo was not pleased that the elf found them. He was less pleased that he was now wounded. He looked over at the woman and she too seemed to have a pained shoulder and he saw small patches of dried blood under her arm. The two had oviously been in trouble before he met up with them. He carefully laid the elf back down then moved over and sat back down where he was before near the fire. It was not an easy thing for him to ignore her obvious beauty but he knew it would only cause more trouble for him if he did. He would avoid looking at her in the future he thought to himself. After all those two may be husband and wife for all he knew. Better to get them to where they were going as quickly as possible then go his own way. Yes, that would do fine he thought. He rested back against a tree, leaned over onto an elbow and stared into the fire. He was not sure he wanted to press her further now or just shut up and get them home. He begrudgingly admitted to himself however, which he would prefer and that truth did not please him.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 30, 2005)

As she cleaned the wound, Tiriviel again considered using her stone._ No. If it was life threatening I would risk it._ She used her healing oil once more. Then she covered his wound with her hands and quietly spoke a few words in elvish, bound the wound with a soft cloth. Tiriviel watched the muscles play in his arms and back as Daranavo lifted Roan and set him by the fire. _He is very strong. It would not be difficult for him to subdue an enemy._ "He will be alright." she said aloud. "He will sleep through the night, though. Of that I am certain." She sat down across the fire from Daranavo. "I wonder." she thought aloud. "Did he follow because he thought that I had been kidnapped?" Remembering that she had not answered Daranavo's questions, she said: "My name is Tiriviel. I am journeying to Edoras, on what errand I cannot say. Two days ago I was attacked and shot. My head struck a stone and when I woke, I found myself in an encampment of the Riders of the Mark. They had been told to shoot on sight, but not kill, anyone who passed them. They did not know that I was an elf." She paused and looked at Daranavo. "I suppose you are wondering where this other elf" she said gesturing at Roan "comes into my story. I am still trying to work that out myself. I had never met him before that day, I suppose he was traveling in the same direction and was shot as well. Our things were returned to us and we were set free. Roan accepted a horse and continued. I set out on foot. He had come upon me only the moment before we met you."


Tiriviel was suddenly worried that she had said too much. Should she have revealed where she was going? Was it right that she had given her name? Tiriviel waited, but received no answer. The silence was uncomfortable. Perhaps she _had_ revealed too much. She looked down at her hands and saw that they were covered in dirt and blood. She heard a stream not far away and decided to go wash and heal her own wound. Tiriviel picked up her water skin and spoke as she stood. "I am going to wash in the stream. I will only be a moment." Moving off into the trees Tiriviel allowed the stone, that hung around her neck, to give her light and quickly found the stream. She washed her hands and face, then turned her attention to her wound. She had not had the time or means to properly care for it. Tiriviel pulled off the bandage and examined her shoulder. The gash was ugly and it had already started to close. _"Not good"_ she thought. She filled her water skin and removed the stone from around her neck. Holding the chain, she lowered the stone into the water. "Warm water and a bowl would be best. I'll have to make due with what I have." Clenching her teeth the tore the wound open and it immediately started bleeding. She washed her wound with the water from the skin, then pulled the stone out and held it on her wound. She spoke a few words in elvish and the stone started to glow a deep blue. It only took a moment for the stone to do its work. Tiriviel watched as her wound closed, then put the stone back in its usual resting place. The stone does not heal wounds completely. There was a red line where the arrow had pierced and the place was still sore and stiff. The scar would serve as a reminder for her to be wary of her surroundings. Moving back the way she had come Tiriviel came to the clearing and saw Daranavo watching for her.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 30, 2005)

Daranavo listened to her and almost smiled when he heard her name. However, his smile was quickly quashed when he heard her say Edoras and he gave her a hard look, then settled back. When she was done speaking he stood as she stood and gave her a slight nod. He moved as she moved and stopped just outside the firelight and watched after her until his eyes could not see her. He looked at the sky and sniffed the air. Edoras eh, he thought. "Why did it have to be Edoras." He said to himself. 

She took several minutes and if she had taken many more he would of gone out and looked for her. Though there she was coming back into view. He moved aside to let her pass and looked out into the darkness in the direction she had come. When he was satisfied that all was well, he moved back to the fire and sat down against his tree, utterly exhausted. The day had taken its toll upon him and he was in terrible need of rest, however, someone had to keep watch and she must be just as tired as he. 

He stood and turned to Gaidon who was no more then 3 feet away from him. He removed a bedroll from a saddlebag and tucked it beneath his arm. He turned and walked slowly over to where Triviel was seated and he held out the bedroll to her. He could not help but smile at her when he spoke. "This is for you tonight...Triviel, I will keep watch."


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 31, 2005)

Tiriviel felt rejuvenated by her walk. She had always liked night best. One might even say that she came fully alive and awake at night. She loved to sit and count the stars, gazing at them for hours, but she couldn't see very many through the trees. _Perhaps if I climbed one?_ She thought as she looked up. Out of the corner of her eye she saw Daranavo moving towards her. She turned as he came up and offered her his bedroll. He smiled. Tiriviel thought it made him look handsome. She returned the smile and said, "Thank you, but I am not tired in the least. I have always loved night, and if you like, I'll take the first watch and wake you when I get too tired." He accepted her offer and Tiriviel watched him as he rolled out his bed and lay down. It wasn't long before she heard him breathing heavily. She stood and looked up. A branch was hanging just within her reach. She caught hold, swung herself up and immediately started climbing until she found a comfortable spot to sit. The branch was wide and Tiriviel could stretch her legs out and lean against the trunk. She sat and gazed at the stars, she knew not for how long. The fire had almost died out when she heard a slight sound from below. She looked and could barely make out the form of a fox making its way to her pack, from which he hoped to get a free meal. _Oh no. I'm not sharing with you._ She sat up and snapped off a dead twig and the fox darted off. 


Tiriviel looked up and saw that the eastern sky was beginning to turn grey. She quickly made her way down the tree and put more wood on the fire. After carefully observing the surroundings, she moved off in he direction of the stream to wash and change her clothes. There was dry blood on her left sleeve and it seemed as though she was almost covered in dust from traveling. On a whim, she let her hair down. It felt wonderful to let it hang loose and to feel the wind as it played with it. She washed her old clothes and made her way back to the camp and hung them to dry near the fire. She then turned and again climbed the tree to watch the sun rise, this time climbing as high as she could. The birds were all awake and singing, and a nearby sparrow scolded her for being too near her nest. Then she heard a voice below calling up, "Hello. What are you doing up there?" She turned to look and the wind threw her hair into her face. She brushed it aside and saw Daranavo looking up at her. Tiriviel laughed, "Getting a scolding." she called back. Then turned and quickly made her way back down. Looking over she saw that Roan was still asleep. "How can he sleep through all this noise?" she asked with a smile, referring to the birds.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 31, 2005)

Daranavo woke up with a start. He did not see Tiriviel at first and looked about the camp for her concerned. He felt shame over the fact that he had slept the entire night. "Why did she not wake me?" He finally saw her up in a tree nearby and gave her a small wave. He moved over to Roan who was fast asleep. Under normal circumstances that arrow wound would of been fatal. He gazed in her direction as she climbed down. She can not be just any elf with those skills of hers. He moved away from Roan, stretched and moved over to the tree in which Tiriviel was climbing down from. 

Her voice was sweet and pleasent. Still though, he meaned to give er a harsh word about letting him sleep like that. She hung down on the lowest branch and jumped down. Her footfall almost did not make any sound. When she stood up, he looked into her eyes. More then a few moments passed in which he could not pull his gaze from her face. His words suddenly melted away and felt that he had strayed into a dream. A dream in which he did not wish to wake. She had different clothes or so it seemed and her hair, it flowed down her back like a waterfall of autumn. Her face that of the finest ivory, and her eyes an endless sea of blue. He felt as if he was drowning within them. A smile broke on his own face and with great effort he managed to say. "Gaidon will bare Roan, but we must get to the road." He closed his eyes, looked away, and moved back toward his horse. She was stunningly beautiful. How he did not see it before he did not know. If he did not catch himself, he would indeed take her all the way to Edoras to his own peril just to be near her a few hours more. 

It was early still but he felt completely refreshed. Clouds formed over the west but they may not draw rain this day he thought. He collected his gear and set them within Gaidon's rigging. He told Gaidon that he would have to step lightly today. Gaidon nodded his head in compliance. He moved over to Roan, and lifted him up as gingerly as he could. He was not all that heavy as he was an elf, and placed him atop Gaidon. He leaned him forward and set his feet into the stirrups. Roan moaned feintly but did not move much. He looked to Tiriviel to see how soon she would be ready to move.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 31, 2005)

*The garden!! =^.^= I think...*

The girl rest peacefully for the first time in a while, enjoying some dream about a pleasant looking person standing close by, the wind moving the figure's hair around. This person looked familar, like she'd seen this person from somewhere before.
Slowly, the girl opens her eyes, uncurling from the sleeping position she was formerly in. She slowly sits up, her eyes wondering over the garden she was in, remembering that most was in her dream. She looks around herself, her brows knotting together. 'Where did that cat go?' she wonders to herself, then freezes when she senses that someone is close by.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 31, 2005)

*The soft voice came from just across the small garden.* Did you sleep well little one? Please, do not fear me. Did you enjoy the company of my friend? *Her eyes sparkled slightly and a soft smile curved her lips. She stood still, only her hair moving in the breeze. To scare the girl was something to be carefully avoided now. Her injuries were almost healed and after a good rest it would not be hard for her to run if she thought she should.*


----------



## Arlina (Jul 31, 2005)

The girl froze completely, her eyes wide and wild at the sound of the soft voice near by. Her eyes roam the area , unable to move any other part of her body. The voice sounded familiar, but that was all. She couldn't place where the voice was coming from, and the thought of running passed through her wild thoughts. 

"NO!" she said allowed. "I'm tired of always running away!" slowly stood, able to get a better view from the garden and finally sees the figure not too far away. She stares at this person for a while, before finally speaking. "You were here earlier...you're the one who helped me, weren't you..." the girl says, her eyes slightly down casted. "Why?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

Why would I not? *A slightly worried look crossed her face for a moment then faded away.* Yes, I was the one who tried to help heal your wounds. But it would seem that you have scars that pierce deeper then your skin. You remind of a little bird, and if you've no name then perhaps that is what I will call you. *She bent down and sat on the grass, being so tall and wanting to show she meant no harm, this was the safest thing she could do.* I can not ask you to trust me, but please, do not fear me.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 1, 2005)

Tiriviel moved quickly. She felt an urgency to be on the move, and began filling her pack. Her mind wandered as she prepared for the days journey. She recalled the feelings that had come over her as she had gazed into his eyes. Her heart had seemed to stop beating and time seemed to stand still. _How long did I stand there? I wonder....._ She looked up and saw Daranavo moving in her direction. A tingling sensation made its way up her spine. *"Are you ready?" he asked. She answered 'yes' and he noticed that she avoided his eyes as she lifted her pack and moved past him.*


She felt as though he could read her thoughts. But why? His eyes were so piercing. It seemed as though they could read into the depths of her soul. She had not opened up this much to anyone since her father had sailed to Valanor. Was it wise? Yet, she felt safe with this man. As she pondered this new thought, Daranavo moved over to his horse and made sure that Roan was secure in the saddle. _Don't think too hard. The answer will come, sooner than you think._ Tiriviel remembered her father speaking those words to her when she was confused about something. _I'll not worry, then._ She put these thoughts aside and shared some lembas with Daranavo. They finished the bread and set out. Tiriviel's spirits lifted as they moved away from the trees, and looking up she saw the horizon full of the White Mountains. How can one be sullen on a day like this? She wondered as she glanced at Daranavo out of the corner of her eye. He seemed almost sad as he walked next to her. She looked up at the sky and suddenly wanted to run ahead and see what was over the next hill. "I'm going to look ahead." she said looking at Daranavo. She turned and ran to the top of a hill. The grassy expanse extended in every direction. Tiriviel saw a herd of horses grazing a distance ahead and slightly to the east. Looking back, she saw Daranavo making his way up the hill, leading his horse. Again she noticed his strong build and watched him as he ascended the hill.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 1, 2005)

It soon became apparent that each mile that they closed upon Edoras the more sullen he seemed. He did not talk much as they walked and he would look worried when he heard hooves from the wild horses that passed by them on the horizon. He would gaze at her when she scouted ahead. She had stood on hills or rocks, or whatever would give her a good look of the terrain before them. The wind would catch in her hair and it appeared to him that she was almost aglow in the sunlight. 

When she reached out with her mind, she would feel that their destination held a resolution of a sort for him. However, a great sadness as well, and indeed he was saddened. For he knew that his freedom and probably his life will end soon. He finally realized that he could no longer run. That he wanted nothing of that life or its trappings. Death was a far better fate he surmized. He wished to know more about her and as they stopped to look over Roan's injuries, he decided to speak to her. 

"Tiriviel, I am very curious about the elves. I knew them only by sight. Could you tell me of your people and your lands? Or perhap, something of your family?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 1, 2005)

Roan didn't know how long he'd slept, but when his eyes started to quiver he bolted awake. The wounds were preety much scars now, he looked and saw he was on Daranavo's horse. The saddle slipped and he crumbled to the ground, he cursed under his breath and then saw Triviel. He couldn't run so he walked up to her. " Uh Hi. How long have I been asleep...No way!" He then saw the vast plain of Rohan, his elf eyes saw a lot and he even caught a glimpse of Edoras. He then genly spoke to her in a voice out of reach to Daranavo. " Is he friend or foe? And.." He paused" I think... I am in love with you." He looked away, blushing madly at what he had said.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 1, 2005)

The girl sat back amongst the flowers, pulling her knees up to her chin and rests her head upon them. "Why would you help someone like me...you don't know me, I could have...how did you..." The girl said, her eyes looking at anything but the figure close by.

She silently sits there for a moment, many thoughts running through her mind. "You wouldn't understand." she finally says, raising her head off her knees. "I've been through much toils and many just seem to laugh; they don't care..." she closes her eyes, as though to blink away tires. "My name is Staefia, but you can call me whatever pleases you. You have a prescence that doens't scare me...why? What are you?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

Is it required to know someone to want to help them? Healing is a gift of mine, I find it hard to not give aid where it is needed. *She kept the soft look to her face. What could she say..?* I have seen many things and lived many, many years. I am... well. Have you heard tell of the Elves? *A sad look came to her eyes* I am one of them, yet not... As for my name, you may call my what you will. I can not easily tell even those I trust what I am called, for reasons of my own. *She gazed out over the flowers, an empty look in her eyes and her fair face blank.*


----------



## Arlina (Aug 1, 2005)

The girl focases her gaze on a flower in front of her, and shakes her head at the figure's words. "I haven't heard of elves before...my parents..we...never had time for tails." she says, a memory floading her thoughts. Tears stream done her face, and she raises a hand to whip them away, shaking her head again. 

"I see no importance in a name." she says after gaining control of herself again. "It's just something to be recognized by." she pauses, then speaks again. "It appears that we both of issues that run deeper then what must sees..."


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 1, 2005)

Tiriviel looked into his eyes as Daranavo asked her these questions. _What had he said?_ She mentally shook herself as she thought beck to recall what he had asked her. She looked down and thought for a moment before she spoke. "I spent the early years of my life in Imladris. Yet, that is not a place that I can describe. Perhaps I will take you there one day. Some of my happiest memories are of the time I spent there. I was raised by my father. His name is Elrohir and he is the son of Elrond Half-elven. He was very kind and good to me, but my earliest memories of him are very sad. I didn't understand, at the time, why he was so sad, but now I do. When I was a small child, my mother was killed when a band of goblins attacked a hunting party of which she was a part. I know no more of the matter for my father never spoke of it. They say he would have died if it was not for me. I had overheard someone say something about him leaving this world. Not understanding their meaning I ran to my father's room. I remember climbing onto his bed and putting my arms around his neck. I said: "Don't go away Ada. Stay with me, I love you." He looked at me and smiled. "Do not be afraid, my child. I will not leave you." From that day his health improved. As I grew older he taught me swordplay and archery, and I learned the arts of healing from my grandfather. When I came of age I began to travel abroad, and when the ships took my father to Valanor I chose to stay in Middle Earth with a few others of my kind." 


Tears had come to her eyes as she spoke of her father, and when she had finished they sat in silence for some time. Then Daranavo stood up and walked to the top of a hill to look ahead. Tiriviel was surprised when she saw Roan walking toward her. When he told her that he thought he loved her, she sat in stunned silence. She had had no idea. "I...you...umm...you couldn't possibly love me." was all she could say for the moment. _Why did he have to say that?_ she wondered as she looked away. She could feel her face turning red. Looking up, she was relieved to see Daranavo walking toward them. They would be at Edoras in a few hours. She would have to think as they walked.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

*Her hand rubbed her face and she looked back at the girl.* Perhaps I will call you Aiew, that is, Little bird. If you wish, you may call me Varna. It is not near my true name, but... in your tung it means safe. *Her voice paused for a moment as she thought.* I hope you are feeling better. May I ask how you came to such harm? *The breeze pushed her long red hair into her face, though she took on notice and kept green eyes on the reddened face in front of her.*


----------



## Arlina (Aug 2, 2005)

"Varna..." the girl says, trying to pronoune the name. She moves her hand towards the flower that has her focus and plucks it out of the ground. She twists it in her hand, watching the flower's movements intently.

Her eyes glance towards her knees, then back up to the flower at the mention of her injuries. "Yes, thank you for all you have done, but I can't tell you what happened to me...all that you need to know is that it was something evil, something that...killed my parents..." she trails off, the flower laying still in her hand.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

*As the quiet words reached her ears a shiver ran down her spine. Her eyes closed tightly for a moment.* We truly are not that different then... *Her eyes locked on the girls.* Aiwe, would you let me take you to someone? I know you do not want to, but he and I are traveling the same road right now. It might be good for you to stay with me a while... if you would. *Her voice faded and she glanced over to the tree she had left Necornum under. Would he ever awake?*


----------



## Arlina (Aug 2, 2005)

The girl looks up from the flower towards the elf, tears in her eyes. "Who-who is this someone...and why would you want to be around me? I've..."The girl pauses, watching the elf. "I just don't want to hurt anyone else." she finally blurts out, the tears falling from her eyes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

*She leans closer and brushes some of the tears off the reddened face.* Shhhh. What is this you speak of? Do you think I do not fear the same, and you are yet so young. *Her eyes were soft as she spoke and she moved back slightly.* The man is as close to a friend as I have had in a long while. A fellow wanderer, he has a hard look to him, but some of his ways try to hide a good heart. Will you come? *She stood and reached out her hand as the last words were heard.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 2, 2005)

As he approached them, he did not raise his eyes. He was not sure what Roan had said to her but he knew it must of been significant. It did not matter much anyhow as he finally looked up at them and spoke."A patrol is near, it will be here soon." She felt a deep sadness envelope him. He took Gaidon's reigns and continued to move toward Edoras. He neither looked at them further nor spoke again. 

The patrol numbered 8 and when they spotted the threesome, it turned direction like a group of leaves that floated in the wind. It came up short, the horses all slowed together and effortlessly formed a line afront their path. All carried spears, shields, bows, and swords. A man dressed in leather and chain dismounted and bowed before them. He looked at each of them in turn. His eyes rested upon Daranavo a few moments before turning to the others once again. _*Tiriviel detected a flicker of recognition between the soldier and Daranavo. She also detected a tension grow within Daranavo one that frightened her though she did not know why.*_ At a slight wave of his hand Two others dismounted and came over beside Daranavo. His voice was loud and demanded respect. "State your names and your purposes in Edoras." His gaze, resting upon the woman.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 2, 2005)

Relief quickly turned to dismay as the patrol approached. She looked at Daranavo as the man dismounted. There seemed to be a slight resignation on his face, and yet...he stood tall, and there was also a look of defiance and determination in his stance and expression. Tiriviel did not think it wise to give her name to these men. "My name is Elerrina. I bring an urgent message to the king." The man's brow raised as he heard this. "What is this urgent message?", the man asked. He seemed to dwell on the word 'urgent' "That," she replied "I cannot tell you. I was ordered to give the message to no one, save the king himself." She felt very uncomfortable under this man's stare. Presently, an odd expression came into his eyes. "Then we must escort you to ensure that you arrive in good time." He turned, and gave Daranavo a hard look. There seemed to be a flash of pleasure in his eye. "You." he said, turning to Roan. The man seemed to no longer care who he was. "You will ride behind Gilran." Gesturing to a man on his right. He then turned to Tiriviel with a self satisfied smile, but then caught a movement from Daranavo, he turned. Tiriviel looked and saw that Daranavo's stature seemed to be much larger, and there was a threatening air about him. The man seemed to shrink, then an angry expression came over his face. "The two of you will follow." he said, his voice barely audible. Daranavo helped Tiriviel into the saddle then settled himself behind her. She tried to read the expression on his face, but could not. She could've seen his thoughts, but didn't want to pry. She leaned up against him as they moved out, as if it would protect him from what was to come, though she knew not what it would be. The man who spoke rode ahead, and his companions rode on either side and behind.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 2, 2005)

The girl sits still and lets the elf whip away her tears, trying to hold back more tears. She looks away from the figure for a moment, then looks back towards her, afraid, yet not. "I-" she pauses. "I let my parents tie. It was all my fault!" she says, grabing the outreached hand in front of her. "I'm afraid that...that I'll hurt someone else again..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

"That might be very hard to do little one." *Pulling her up, she smiles and starts to lead the way around to the tree. Yes, he was still there. As they came closer she could feel Aiwe slow and try to pull back slightly.* "It is alright Aiwe, he sleeps now. I only hope he was not fool enough to be wounded or grow far to weary to awake." *He had not moved from where she had left him, armor clad and ashen faced, he might not be well after all.* "Would you help me try to wake him?" *Her soft eyes had a worried look to them now. She bent to pull the limp form up and prop him against the strong tree. Where had she put her bag? It looked like she might need her herbs and things.*


----------



## Arlina (Aug 2, 2005)

The girl begins to protests, but nods instead. "What can I help you with?" she asks, staring at the figure the elf had taken her to. He had the features that could scare a child, rough features that showed he'd been in many a battle and survived amongst the strongest. 

She knelt down beside Varna, keeping her eyes off the man infront of her and instead busied herself with doing what the elf asked, her mind straying from her worries for a moment or two.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you remember being in the house? *When Aiwe nodded she continued.* If you could fetch me the little traveler's bag, I think it should be by the hearth in the front room. You should see it without too much trouble, just look for old brown cloth with a silver clasp. *She had been looking at the girl while talking, but turned her attention back to Necornum. His forehead was cool, that at least was good news. Gently she patted the back of his hand hoping to get some reaction.*


----------



## Arlina (Aug 2, 2005)

The girl quickly runs into the little house, looking for the satchel that she was asked to retrieve. She finally spots the little bag sitting neatly beside the fire place and remembers waking up their earlier. Grabbing the bag, she returns outside to Varna and hands it over to her immediately, knowing how it felt to be injured and unable to do anything about it. 

"Is he going to be okay?" she asks, watching the elf work.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 3, 2005)

*Thanking her as she quickly hands over the bag she takes a moment to answer.* "I will do what I can, but we might have to wait to get an answer to that." *A small pouch is brought out and some of the contents pored into her hand. Digging in the bag she also brings out a small vile of clear liquid and adds a few drops to the powder, blending them with her fingers before dabbing the mix on his face and neck.* "That should help cool him a little, but if we had some water for him to drink, it would be that much better. Also we should try to get him in before it becomes too dark." *Even as she spoke, the sun was setting and a few bright stars could just be seen.*


----------



## Arlina (Aug 3, 2005)

The girl nods and assists in getting the man inside the house. "I'll get some water." she says, wanting to get away from the two for a moment, feeling weird about the whole situation. 

"Here." she says, handing Varna the glass, looking around. "How come there seems to be no other people here? Is this your house?" she asks, noticing for the first time that she hadn't seen anyone else besides these two people in front of her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 3, 2005)

*er... yeah... must I bring them in again?*

hum? Oh, no. This is the house of Tom Bombadil. But for where he is... who knows. We were led here when he found us lost in the woods. *Her attention went from the man as she had done all she could for now. Her face was calm, green eyes showing little emotion, but still holding a spark of light.* You should go find something to eat little one, it has been a hard day and you need to get back your strength.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 4, 2005)

When Roan saw her look away, it felt like a knife had torn through his heart. His head then nodded forward. When the riders came, he barely noticed, the rider told him to get on. He looked and saw Triviel with Daranavo._If you must._ Tears filled his eyes but he didn't show them. He covered his head with his hood and let them flow. He didn't care now if an orc came and killed him, nothing mattered anymore to him. The man then spoke to him. " I know how it feels." Roan then went berserk. " No! I don't think you do!" In his fury and partially tears, he jumped from the horse and ran towards the hills, now his hood was back and everyone saw the tears raging down his cheeks.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 4, 2005)

As Roan fled the area, black arrows came from the treeline, streaming into the group. The last thing Daranavo felt, was a sharp pain in his chest. He looked down in a daze and saw a black arrow sticking out of him. He sighed, and fell back off of Gaidon. He was dead before he hit the ground. *Bow*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 4, 2005)

"Oh my gosh!" He then knew the last thing he would ever do. "I guess this is Farewell Triviel..Goodbye." He ran down into the treeline, there were shrieks and groans from the orcs... Then it fell silent..But no Roan came out. The riders gave a silent salute and continued on.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 4, 2005)

*Can a monkey wrench throw feces too?*

Awakening to the sight of a ceiling and the wrenching hunger that stabbed through him like a blade, he sat up and began to scan zhe room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

"Welcome back wanderer." *Her voice was sarcastic yet caring.* "Can I get you anything?" *Seeing that Aiwe had left the room and gone to the kitchen, she didn't want him to just walk in on the poor thing. Looking at him she hoped the girl would not vanish at seeing him awake.*


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 5, 2005)

"Is there any... pie? By the way, did you see anything out of place around here? Anything that... isn't natural?" He was sitting up now holding his stomach which was paining him from the hunger.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

*what is it with you and pie!? ;*

*She stood and started to go in search of what had been asked for, but paused to turn back to him at this last question.* "No, why would you ask?"


----------



## Arlina (Aug 6, 2005)

The girl did what she was told and wandered into the kitchen in hopes of finding some better to eat then bread. She opened some cabnets and drawers, seeming to find nothing to her craving. She reached for a loaf of bread when she heard a man's voice along with Varna's. Curious, yet a little afraid, she appeared around the corner, frightened at what she might see.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

Necronum caught sight of the girl, a quick smile and nod was all he had time to give her. They all jumped at the noise of something crashing through a window behind them. A dark shape leapt into the room and landed hard on the floor, a growl coming from its throat. Having sprung to his feet, Necronum drew his sword and spoke over his shoulder in a low voice. “Get...out...now.” 

Khelekmeoi had moved to block the door where Staefia was standing, now frozen in fear. “No!” Khelek words were firm “You can not fight that thing on your own!” The beast leapt at Necornum, he dodged the blow and slashed at the creature while yelling to the woman. “Leave now!!” His words paused as he thrust his blade towards the dark figure. “Take the girl and run! Go back!!” 

It was only the hand on her arm that kept her from springing into action. Turning her head, she saw the little white face of the young girl. Eyes darting back to where Necronum fought, Khelek knew she indeed must try to get her away from here. “I had better see you again!” She growled. Snatching her bag off the floor, she grabbed the girl’s upper arm with one hand and held the bag tightly with the other. They dashed through the back door, not pausing to shut it behind them. 

The night had grown cold, the breeze pushing and pulling at their hair causing it to fall into their eyes. Khelek wished now that her hearing could have failed her, for caught on the air were the sounds of the fight. Yells and shrieks burned their way into her mind. She was a fighter; it was not her way to turn her back and run. She gritted her teeth and forced her feet to keep going. 

It was then that it came - Necronum’s voice hit her ears as the scream of a warrior mortally wounded. Swiftly placing her arm around the girl’s head, she tried to keep her from hearing. It was too late now: even if she could go back, she knew he was gone. 

Their flight had carried them deep into the woods. 
They slowed slightly as the girl struggled to keep up, her breath a ragged cadence of gasps and groans. 
It struck Khelek suddenly that it had only been a short time since this girl had come running out of these very woods, cut, bruised and confused. She had not had time to fully heal. 

Khelek slowed and looked back at Steafia. “I am truly sorry, Aiwe. We can not stop yet. Here, get on my back, I can carry you but you have to hold on.” Too winded to speak let alone argue, she nodded. Placing her arms around Khelek’s neck, she clung tightly as she could while they again started towards the edge of the woods, and the Shire.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 22, 2005)

Steafia closed her eyes are she clung tightly to Varna, feeling physically exhausted. Her mind raced with scenes of what had just commenced. She was glad to see the man awake and moving, when suddenly that shadow came through the window. She remembered the she couldn't move, that she was too afraid to do anything but stand there and watch. The next thing she remembered was being pulled through the door by Varna, and her feet moving on their own.

She opened her eyes to watch where they were going, unsure of the location. She fought agains the feeling of uneasiness about the man that was in the house, thinking she heard him scream when Varna's hands came quickly over her ears, chasing away all sounds.


Her eyes became heavier as she watched the trees seem to pass by them, Varna's steps smooth and gentle. She looked up when they cleared the forest, and looked around at the new surrounding before them with half slitted eyes. The setting seemed peaceful, and her exhaustion quickly took over.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

They passed through the last of the trees, a land of rolling hills now stretched out before them. Khelek knew that the girl had fallen asleep, her breathing calmed and her grip relaxing slightly from around her neck. Shifting her burden carefully, her pace continued tell she at last caught sight of an old little building. The shack was sturdy enough, and as she came closer she could see that it was only the first in a small village. The door was opened easily though there was on help of a friendly light here. Letting her eyes adjust, she found that there was only a hard floor and little that would make a bed. 

Carefully setting the girl down and placing the bag under her head, she walked around to be sure that the door would lock and on windows or other openings could let anything in. When she was sure they were safe enough, she leaned against one of the support posts and let her feet slide out from under her tell she sat on the ground. Pulling knees to chest, she set her head down and let a tear run down her cheek. Dreams and thoughts haunted her know. 'I never knew him, why should I cry!? He was a fool to think he could fight! I was a fool to run!...' No words seemed to give her reason for what had happened. He told her to do it! Why had she listened... 

The night passed slowly for her, the rising sun finding its way in through a small crack in the wall, touching the red hair as it spilled over and around the knees and shoulders of the woman. If she was asleep or not no one could tell by just looking, the figure curled up against the post had not moved at all since finding a place there in the darkness.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 23, 2005)

Steafia slept fairly peaceful, her exhaustion from the previous events chased away the threat of any dreams disturbing her sleep. She slowly opens her eyes, finding the building still encased in darkeness. She glanced around quickly and spots the small gleam of light upon Varna and realized that morning had risen.

"Varna?" she questions, looking at the women's form. She appeared to be sleeping, however small sounds emitted from her, sounds of crying. The girl slowly sits up, brushing some hair away from her face. She looks at the pack that her head was formly on, curious of it's contents.

With a steady hand, she reaches for the bag and slowly opens it. She glances towards Varna before peering into the sack. From the lack of light, she reaches into the bag and pulls out an item. Turning it over in her hand, she watches the small gleam that came from it as she brought it into the small ray of light. Pleased, she quickly slides the item into a pocket on the inside of her torn shirt, then reaches back into the bag.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

"That would not be wise, little one." The voice was slightly muffled for she had not lifted her head from her knees. Khelek had heard the girl awaken and wished that day had not yet come. Slowly she brought her chin up to rest on top of her crossed arms, her face was hidden still in a cloud of red hair and shadow. Sea green eyes looked across at where the girl seemed to wait frozen. "Did you sleep well, Aiwe? Though perhaps I should call you Raven?" A tired smile showed its self, the darkness keeping most of it from view.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 23, 2005)

The girl drops the other item that the she had wrapped her hand upon, her face red from being caught and not noticing that the other was awake. She slowly closes the bag, keeping her attention away from Varna. 

"I'm sorry." she slightly wishpers, her hand upon her shirt, fingering the shiny metal object inside it. She walks away from the bag and leans agains the opposite wall, watching the shine from the light reflect off of something outside. She tries to ignore Varna, wishing that she doesn't call attention to what was in her pocket.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

A quiet laugh broke the silence. "No, you are only sorry to have been cough, are you not? Do not forget, I was not unlike you." Khelek's eyes, though slightly blurred, had seen how the girl had jumped at her voice, her hand flashing to where she must have hidden something. "Though my skills have improved since. Are you hungry?" Khelek brushed the hair out of her face as she stood and began to walk to her bag.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 23, 2005)

The girl doesn't look towards Varna, but nods at the mention of food. She hated the fact that she had been caught at something she prided herself in: stealing. It was something that she had taught herself to do since her parents were both killed and had to take care of herself, and had learned by the 'trail by error' approach.

She felt slightly bad that she had taken something from someone who had taken care of her, but Varna shouldn't have left it around if she didn't want someone going through it, Steafia reasoned with herself.

She draws her knees up to her chest and sighs, looking at the wall, but watches Varna out of the corner of her eye as she prepares them something to eat.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 23, 2005)

Khelek's smile was brought from her thinking over the girl. She really could get better with time...but would that truly be something she wanted to deal with? Reaching into her bag, she pulled out a few pieces of bread and the last of the dried meat. "Now, little one...I will let you eat...but only if you give me back what it is you have in your pocket." The smile was still there but her eyes held a slight shadow and spark. "Aiwe...Would you let me help you learn a few tricks?" The food was held just in view as she knelt not far from the girl to better see her face.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 24, 2005)

Steafia's face became a darker shade of red from embarrasment and slight anger. She felt so exposed. She hated the fact that someone was willing to help her, it just didn't feel right for someone, like this woman, to be helping her with stealing.

She keeps her face away, but reaches into her shirt pocket and pulls out the object. She looks at it quickly, then extends her hand out towards Varna, her eyes down casted. Hunger was something she delt with too much, and having to give something back was less of a price for food then she had already had to pay.

"What is it?" she whispers, turning her head slightly as the woman takes it securely back into her possession.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 24, 2005)

"Tis only a trinket." Green eyes sparkled in the half dark as she took the little jeweled piece, placing it in the folds of her cape. "One of the only things I have left from...from my people." Tossing some of bread and a little of the dry meat to the girl, Khelek walked to the other side of the little barn and pushed the door open, light spilling over the floor. The cold morning sun glistened off the wet grass and gave a better view of the land. Sighing quietly, she let herself sit in the doorway to eat and enjoy the thought of there a fresh new day.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 24, 2005)

Steafia takes her food and begins to eat is slowly. She watches Varna for a few minutes, watching the sun play with the colors of her hair and other features. She is reminded of her mother and pauses in mid-bite: what is something happens while they are sitting here, open to anyone and any cause. They had just left that man back at the house, and by Varna's slightly red eyes, she guessed that he was probably dead.

"What are we going to do?" she voices allowed, finishing off her ration of food. "What is whatever -" she pauses again, "killed that man back at that house comes after us? We can't stay here, can we?" The girl looks around, worry in her eyes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 24, 2005)

She had feared that this would be asked, it was part of what had haunted her in the dark hours spent without help of sleep. What had that thing been anyway? Never had she crossed paths with anything like what had...what she had seen. It was silent for a little before Khelek's cool voice reached the girl. "I do not yet know, Aiwe. Perhaps...no." The light sparkled in her hair as she gently shook her head. "He said to go back. So perhaps he knew we would be safest there." Her words were as calm as her face. No emotion showing except in her eyes which had closed as she remembered what she had heard.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 25, 2005)

"Go back where? Where are we?" the girl finally asks, looking at her companion. "Where are we going?"

Steafia slowly pulls out a small, worn dagger from her boot, and begins to absently carve something into the wooden wall beside her, her mind else where.

"Are you sure that we should stick together?" she asking, tearing her attention away from her carving and brings it towards Varna. The rolling hills behind the woman catches her attention, the beautiful greens, browns, and blues. She enjoys the wonderful flowers and trees that are near, not remembering ever seeing anything so beautiful before.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 26, 2005)

Khelek rubbed her face as she remembered that her words would only confuse the girl. "The Shire...that is where I...found him. That is where he meant us to go." She thought in silence, gazing blindly over the edge of a small range of hills. "No...If you do not wish to stay in my company, I can not stop you." Green eyes went to the girls face. "But Aiwe, you must be careful if you do leave. I would warn you of other things, but I know you are able to learn for yourself, as did I."


----------



## Arlina (Aug 26, 2005)

Steafia brings her attention back towards Varna, her eyes soft with understand. Her past feeling of embarassment and slight anger gone, she slowly stands up and begins to walk towards the woman. With an awkward movement, she bends back down and collapses into a hug, her arms around Varna's next.

"Thank you." she says quietly. She remembers the times that she was alone, and thinks about the recents times, realizing she had enjoyed this woman's company.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 26, 2005)

Confusion shot through Khelek's mind as Aiwe's arms wrapped around her. A tear sparkled in the corner of her eye, returning the embrace. Pushing her back after only a few moments, the tear making it's way along her cheek, she looked into the girls face. "What did...why...you do not know me. How can you trust me?"


----------



## Arlina (Aug 26, 2005)

The girl watches a tears steam down Varna's face before looking into her eyes. "You took care of me." she simply states. "You feed me, healed me, and you are letting me follow you. If you were not trust worthy, you would not have taken care of me."

A tear begins to stream done her own face, her eyes sad. "No one else wanted me..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 26, 2005)

She gently brushed the tear from the girl's face, not really knowing what to say or do. Khelek had been alone so long...she was so different... The thought struck her suddenly. Should she tell Aiwa what she was? She had seemed to be alright with what she had seen, but what if she knew that it had been her? Khelek pulled her eyes away from the girl's and let them drift over the room, not sure what would be wise to keep or to tell. The end of Khelek's long sleeve dried her own face as she tried to think. "Do you remember seeing a...a cat...that first day in the house?" The words were slow and unsure.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 27, 2005)

Steafia tilts her head towards the side, thinking about the house. She finally nods, remembering the cat that had followed her in through the kitchen and even outside. She looks back towards Varna, a question in her eyes.

"Yes. I remember the cat." she sighs, remembering she didn't know what happened to the cat after she woke up outside. "Why? What happened to it? Did it...die too?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 27, 2005)

The smile started in her eyes and soon worked to the rest of her face. "No little one. In fact I know that she is doing well right now." Khelek's voice was a soft laugh, still undecided whether or not to say any more. Something told her she could trust this girl. Without quit knowing that she had done it, her fingers traced along the scar on her cheek, remembering the last time she had given her secret to another. Though the slight smile remained, her eyes looked empty as she thought back. Sometimes she wished she could forget, but knew that because of that lesson she was still alive today. But also since then no one had been let close enough to consider trusting, let alone telling...


----------



## Arlina (Aug 27, 2005)

The girl watches the woman's face, a bright smile came upon her lips from Varna's up turned lips. Her brows quickly knotted together as she watched her companion. She noted the change in Varna's eyes, blank and almost sad. She wanted to shake the expression away, liking the Varna who had the smile better.

"varna?" she spoke. "Can I tell you something?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 27, 2005)

Khelek blinked, her attention coming back to the girl. Her mind pushing away the memories, knowing they could be worked over again at another time. "If you wish...what is it?"


----------



## Arlina (Aug 27, 2005)

Steafia pulled away from the woman, getting nervous about what she was going to say. "I..." she stoped, unsure. "Are you sure that you won't turn against me?" she asks, watching as the woman seemed to nod.

"My parents weren't murdered by something evil." she states, her eyes drawn towards the ground. "I...I had something...to do...with it." she finally says, tears streaming done her face. "I didn't mean to! I promise! It just happened. Then this creature came into our village, and I blamed my parents death on it!!" she says quickly, some of her words seeming to run together. 

"Please don't tell!!" she begs, her eyes red.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 27, 2005)

What was she hearing? What had happened? Khelek knew now that Aiwe truly wanted someone to trust...her past seeming to haunt her, fear and pain clearly seen on her wet face. Khelek was not sure if she should let the girl stay where she was or bring her again into her arms. She had never had to think how to react to anything like this. Leaning forward, she placed one hand lightly on the girl's shoulder, keeping her voice calm. 

"I am good at keeping secrets, little one. I have my own also." She paused a moment. "Can you tell me what did happen?


----------



## Arlina (Aug 27, 2005)

((love the new avatar, btw!!))

The girl pulled away from the woman's touch, her shoulders shaking from her sobs. She lowers her head farther, her vision blurry from her tears. 

"We...we were having another argument." she states, barely audible. "My mom never liked me to go outside. She was always afraid that something would happen, but she would never tell me. Dad tried to help her. He was always taking her side!" Steafia says, her voice growing slightly louder has her story proceeds. 

"I...I felt so much hatred then. I screamed for them to disappear, I told them that I hated them. I truely wished for it! When I looked back towards them, they were laying on the floor, dead!" her sobs become uncontrolable. "I don't know what happened!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 27, 2005)

((thanks! I'll be changing it around a little as I go. Just felt like it.))

Khelek let her pull back and folding her arms around her knees. She had seen a lot and lived many long years, but what Aiwe had just told her had frightened and confused her. Her eyes now held a shadowed look to them, her face trying to look calm. "Aiwe..." Her voice almost faded, she swallowed and tried to continue. "I am sorry...I do not... Is there any way I can help?" Khelek watched as Aiwe covered her face, sobs shaking her curled body. 

She almost wondered if it may have been better to stay silent. Carefully standing, she pulled her cape off and draped it over and around Aiwa and turned to the door. The sun was coming over the tops of the hills, the breeze dancing through the cool grasses. Khelek stood in the doorway, arms held across her waist and eyes looking out across the land. What was she missing? Was this girl...different...somehow? What had happened.....


----------



## Arlina (Aug 27, 2005)

((=^.^= Changes are nice!!))

Steafia pulls the cape tighter around herself, using the comfort and warmth of the cape to calm herself. She did not know why she told everything to this woman, she just couldn't seem to hold her secret in anymore. It always seemed easier to keep it to herself, but around Varna, she felt like she could tell her everything, and trust this woman not to turn her back on her. 

"I don't know. I don't know." she repeats, pulling the cape as tight as it could go around her form. "I didn't mean to...I don't even know what I did..."

She suddenly stands up, shaking. "What..." she stops, and looks towards her companion. "Do you know what I did?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 27, 2005)

Turning her head back to where Aiwe now stood, she sighed and shook her head. "I have heard of many things...but no, I do not know what could have happened." Khelek walked back over to the girl. A sad though hopeful look on her face. "You have trusted me with this...Can I trust you with something?" She looked into the tear filled eyes, waiting and letting her lips curve into a small smile. One hand reached out to the girl, the other gesturing to where a ray of sun light warmed part of the floor and wall, wanting to let Aiwe be as comfortable as she could in the empty room.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 27, 2005)

Steafia took the offered hand and let Varna lead her to the spot of warm sunshine. She still shook from the memory she just told, and was even more curious about what she had done, but as always, this woman was able to calm her.

She shakes her head, saying: "You listened to me. The least I can do is listen to you." 

She relaxed her grip on the cape, letting the sun hit her skin. She looked towards the woman after she left comfortable, rubbing away some tears.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 28, 2005)

Khelek slid her back down the wall to sit beside Aiwe in the warm sunlight. Looking across from where they sat, she tried to decide where to start. "As I think I have told you, I am one of few elves left in this land. But I am not like most of them... There were some that could change their form. It was rare and caused some to be hunted as beasts... Men fear what they can not explain or what is different." 

Khelek paused and looked at the girl before continuing. "I am one of the few. I learned that I could change when I was still rather young. My father.....had to help me. I was not as cautious then." A smile came to her face. "I was trying to climb a tree by a river once. I did not yet know how to control my changing and where had been claws were now fingers. I still remember the chill of the water and the strong hand as he pulled me out..." Her eyes seemed to change slightly as she thought. 

"The cat that you saw? The little one that grew as you watched? That was me. And I must ask that you keep this as you would your own. Only once have I told anyone... That is what led to this scar." 

She brushed her red hair away from her face to show the line that ran from her hairline almost to her eye. "The man tried to kill me as I slept...I had thought him a friend...But he told no one...never had the chance..."


----------



## Arlina (Aug 28, 2005)

The girl looked towards the woman in awe, shocked at what she had just heard, but curious to learn more. "That..." she paused. "That cat was you?" she questioned, almost not believing the woman. She shook her head. "I guess anything is possible these days..." she states, looking done towards her hands. "I've killed my parents, and you can turn into a cat."

Steafia nods after a moment. "I promise to keep your secret as long as you keep mine. I also wouldn't mind if you could help me figure out how I did it, but I won't tell anyone about you." She lifts her gaze back up from her hands towards Varna, watching her expression. 

Slowly, she leans towards Varna, and rests her head on the woman's shoulder. "Thank you." she says again. "Thank you for listening to me, and not turning away."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 29, 2005)

She silently placed one arm around the little shoulders. Time passed slowly, her mind and body weary from running and not finding rest in the night. The warm sunlight and trust she had just found in Aiwa set her mind at ease and let peace at last be found. "Thank you Aiwa..." She whispered as sleep closed her eyes. She knew all would be well for now, something had chased all doubt from her. The girl would be fine and if she didn't rest know...who knew what they may find on the road back into the towns and safety of the Shire.


----------



## Arlina (Aug 30, 2005)

The girl watches the gleaming sunlight through the door, feeling comfort in the embrace of this woman. She looks towards Varna, noticing her eyes closed and her steady breathing. Steafia smiles, glad that Varna was able to finally rest, and also closed her eyes, though she felt like she would rather get out of the darkness from the building and lay in some flowers outside.

"Only in dreams." she says as she sighs, trying to drift off to sleep.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 31, 2005)

Time slipped by; the sun climbing higher into the blue sky. Khelek stirred as the dreams faded, her eyes opening to the shadowed room. She could feel a warm weight at her side, a soft smile came to her face as she saw what it was from. She had known that Aiwa would be alright, but to find her curled up at her side left Khelek with very few doubts about this girl. 

She did not try to brake the silence, letting the quiet sounds drift in from the meadows and roads. Her free hand reached over and gently brushed away the hair the had fallen across the girl's face. Though she wanted to stay here and let her rest, she knew that they had further to go before nightfall.

Her voice was soft as she rubbed Aiwa's shoulder. "Come, little one. We have more of the road to see before the day is over."


----------



## Arlina (Aug 31, 2005)

Steafia blinked her eyes opened, a small moan emitted from her lips. She rubs some sleep from her eyes, letting them adjust to the high sun. She nods as Varna repeats her words, glad that she was able to have some sleep before their long journey.

"Where are we going?" she asks groggily, standing up. She stands there for a moment, then finally amitts: "I'm thirsty." She looks embarrassed as she says this, hating that fact that she just opens up to this woman.

She shruggs is off with a slight smile and walks towards the door frame. She stretches her arms, enjoying the warmth of the sun. "When are we leaving?" she calls from the door.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 31, 2005)

Khelek had gotten to to her feet, picked up her bag and walked over to stand beside Aiwa in the door. "If we leave now we should find something that would do well for a meal and a drink." 

It was only her eyes that smiled; her face relaxed as she stepped out of the barn to look around before pointing down the road. "We should make it to one of the towns soon, even if we do stop along the way. But only for a little while." 

Making sure they had all their things, they turned their backs to the barn. The sun was warm as they walked down the gravel road. Khelek tried to pull her hair back but it refused to let her, the breeze sent it dancing and she gave up with a slight laugh.

The sound of a stream drew them from the road and they found the cool water and grassy bank, a good place to have a light meal. Khelek split the last of the bread, handing half of it to Aiwa. "Here, finnish this off and we can get some fresh for dinner. Now that, I will look forward to." Her eyes sparkeled as she laughed.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 1, 2005)

Steafia took her share of the bread, happy to hear about getting some fresh, but still grateful for something to eat at all. She walked down closer towards the stream, putting the small ration of bread into her pocket. She bends down, cups her hands, and places them into the water. The girl brings her lips towards her hands, enjoying the grisp taste of the clean water.

She leans back after getting her share of water, sitting down on the grassy bank. "Why can't every place be as peaceful and beautiful as this?" she questions, enjoying the sound of the stream.

Steafia smiled at the thought of this place, but upon finishing her bread, she stood up. "Are we going to be able to find a place to sleep tonight at the town, or are we going to have to sleep inside another run down building?" she ask gloomily, the need for a soft bed very evident.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 1, 2005)

Khelek had also finished off her small meal, her laughing eyes looking across the top of the water. "If you can keep up, we could find a good place to rest tonight. But I have only a few coins," her gaze went to the girl, "Do you know a way we might fix that?" A slight smile twisted the corner of her mouth.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 1, 2005)

The girl's eyes sparkled at the thought. "I'm sure that we could _borrow_ some." she said sarcastically, a smile to her lips. "You said that you were going to give me some tips anyway. Why not hands on?" Steafia says delighted, almost wanting to jump up and down.

"I'll keep up, I promise!" she says, standing up. "Let's go!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 1, 2005)

"You are a little bird!" She laughed as she got to her feet. "Well then, let us be off." 

It indeed only took them a few hours to reach a place where they could look out across a green valley. Little windows caught the light as the sun started to make it's way back to the ground. It would be dark by the time they walked into the little town. Khelek looked over to Aiwa, "So, would you like to work on your own for a little, or do you want me to show you?"


----------



## Arlina (Sep 1, 2005)

"I don't mind working on my own. I've done it for a long time." she says, looking around. "You could give me some pointers first though." she replies, smiling.

Steafia looked out across the village with greed in her young eyes. She looked from house to house, noticing ever shadow, every corner that could help her aquire some coins. 

"Nothing like a good raid!" the girl says, her eyes gleaming. "Are you going a head, staying here, or working on your own also?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 1, 2005)

As Aiwa had looked at the town, she had missed the movement at her side. A thought touched her mind. '_I will come._' The little reddish cat sat on it's haunches not far from where she stood. Khelek liked to hunt like this, and she hoped that Aiwa would truly be alright with her being this way. 

Silent paws walked down the road, the shadows hiding the slick form as green eyes picked out the buildings and places that should work the best. This would be a good night.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 2, 2005)

Steafia looks towards the ground as the thought reached her mind. She smiled as the familiar cat began to walk down the hill. The girl followed farther behind, arranging her clothes to make her look more like a popper, even though she already fit the description with her tattered shirt and torn pants.

The girl turned a corner into a darken alley, keeping an eye on Varna and the rest of her attention on the buildings near by. She caught a glimps of an open window and crept towards it. 

A sign hung from the front of the building, lights on inide the main room. The shutters and windows were open to let the cool night air inside. Aroma's of freshly baked bread and other foods wafted through the windows. Smells of alcohol beverages mixed with the other aroma's.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 2, 2005)

The cat brushed past her feet. '_wait_' A graceful leap, a few silent steps and the cat, Khelek, had vanished into the building. The room was not very small, yet it had a cozy feel to it. Only a few people sat at the tables or at the bar, their attention on their own things. One table was set just under the window; the man walking to the bar had left his loaf of bread unguarded. Only a little waitress saw the slightly large feline land on the table before her attention was called away by a yell for more drinks. Quickly locking sharp teeth into the warm bread, Khelek jumped back into the window and down to the ground. '_so?_' The tone was almost a laugh, a low purr coming from the dark throat.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 2, 2005)

Steafia had moved a crate towards the open window, giving her enough height to get into it without much struggle. She watched the cat return with the bread, the smell of the bread was wonderful. 

"My turn." she whispered towards Varna, stepping up onto the crate quitely. She peeps through the window, noticing no one's attention towards the empty table, then quickly enters. She silently steps off the empty table unto the awaiting chair, not making too many sounds. 

She creeps towards a table that was recently left vaccant, the dirty dishes and empty cups still on the table. With a swift motion, she quickly grasps the few coins left on the table for the waitress and puts them into her pocket. 

The girl quickly aquired a few more coins from an open pouch and silently leaves the pub.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 2, 2005)

After gnawing off an end of the warm bread, the cat walked around to find Aiwa just coming out. '_so?_' This was something that she had not done in a long time and she was thoroughly enjoying herself. 

Just then, something caught Khelek's full attention. A man was making his way down the street; his steps relaxed but slightly off-set. Fading into the deep shadows behind her, Khelek soon walked back to the girl's side. The cloak hiding her against the darkness and her hair blowing across her face. "Now this, little one, is something I will do." 

Her green eyes sparkled in the fading light, watching the man but not looking right at him. Moving with a purposefully noisy steep, she came to his side and let him see a wonderfully mischievous smile. "Good evening, sir."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Sep 3, 2005)

Zelor slowly walked down the dark alley, he had a dark encounter with a bald man, he had traveled for many moons to reach this town his cloak was torn and smelled of the stench of Mordor and filth. He had easily swiped a pair of leather boots from a drunk man and he made a quick escape from the pub with a pint of ale. He slowly stepped across the stone, trying not to make noise. He then saw a man ahead, he ducked behind a large empty barrel and waited. The man was presumed drunk, but then a woman joined him. Zelor turned to leave but the man whose coins he had stoled was sober actually and he had a dagger to his throat.

The man lowered the blade and picked Zelor up by the throat, the strength of this man was remarkable. He was thrown backwards towards the two, he almost collided with the man but he turned just in time, he then crashed into the wall. Zelor felt a rib bone break, feebly he stood up panting, the man came charging with the blade pointing at Zelor's heart, Zelor cringed waiting for the blow.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 4, 2005)

The girl nodds, taking some the fresh. She holds out her hand full of coins, showing Varna, before the man appeared. Stepping cautiously deeper into the shadows, she replaces the coins in her pocket. 

Steafia inhaled deeply when she saw the second man, unsure of what to do, or what her companion would do. She nervously nibbles on the bread, keeping her mind on the food instead of the current situation. 

"Varna..." she whispers, unsure if she'll be safe from harm.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 4, 2005)

She had turned around at the noise, her green eyes seeming almost to glow in the fading light. A disgusted sigh slipped through her teeth as a large man tossed an elf past her and agents a wall. Seeing that the drunk had thought better of sticking around, Khelek moved over to the side of the angered man. "My good sir, I would advise against killing the poor thing. It would seem that he already is regretting whatever he has done." Her voice was smooth and off-handedly calm; almost a purr. 

He stopped and looked her in the eyes, his angry face giving way to a confused look. "He took my coins, melaidy! He's a thief!" She looked down at the curdled up form, picked up something he had dropped and handed it to the man. "There, now go find somewhere that has locks on the rooms and keep that held tight." He jingled the little coin pouch, thought for a moment and then walked on down the road looking like he couldn't think what had just happened. 

"Come, Aiwa. We have other things to do tonight." Khelek only glanced down at the elf; he could take care of himself now, she had gained enough attention already. Walking at a relaxed pace, they soon came to a little row of shops and even more inns. "Ah yes, the Shire this _must_ be. An inn and bar for every few houses it would seem." Kind and teasing eyes looked down at the girl. "Shall we find a place to stay now?"


----------



## Gúthwinë (Sep 5, 2005)

Zelor let out a breath of relief but then his smile faded, the man wrentched him up by the hair and began to drag him along. Zelor snarled and pulled out a knife, he slashed his hand and took off. He was pursued until he reached a river, Zelor jumped in and swam across. "If you ever come back I'll kill yeh!" Zelor gave an evil grin. "Aye and I'll be waiting."

Zelor crept back into the town hours after that, the man had gone back into a bar and was drunk again. He had forgot to thank the person who had saved him, he slowly walked along the town till he saw them. He decided only to let them see him, he shifted his sword to his back and walked to a stone wall to the left of them. Zelor had a second thought. " Well....um thank you for saving me...and I've been around these parts for ages and know it like the back of my hand. Do you need help?"


----------



## Arlina (Sep 6, 2005)

Steafia nods, a bright smile on her face. She looks behind her towards the area they had currently left. She shivers at the thought of something that could have gone wrong. She looks back up towards Varna, her smile back.

"Where are we staying. It appears we have many choices." the girl says, her pockets jingling from the coins she had 'collect' from the customers at the bar.

The girl steps closer towards the woman when the man from the alley reappears.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 6, 2005)

Green eyes sparkled though her face kept a calm and almost bored look as the man approached them. "I know my way around well enough. Though it would seem that even if I did not, you do not appear to that wise of a traveler if I may say so, sir. My friend and I have other plans. So I would thank you to be on your way." Khelek bowed her head in a quick nod; placing one hand on Aiwa's back, she gently pushed her back to their path.

"Now then," her smile was back, "let us pick somewhere and have a fine meal and get a place to rest, little one. Where shall it be, I will let you pick."


----------



## Arlina (Sep 6, 2005)

"How about that one." Steafia says, pointing to a rather small inn compaired to the others around the area. "It reminds me of home." she says, looking up towards Varna.

"Fresh food..." she says, almost a whisper. "Besides the bread, it's been a while, and a soft bed..." 

The girl follows the woman into the buidling, inhaling deeply the scents of food and drinks that were being passed around through the customers. She spots a stair case, guessing the rooms would be located up there. The girl almost wishes to go straight to the bed and enjoy the night, however her stomach protested, wanting more then a few bites of bread.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 7, 2005)

She silently agreed with Awia's choice; this would be a good place to stay. The sent of fresh breed, stews and the tangy mix of drinks was something to truly enjoy. "Now then; a good place this may be, but let us sample some of the foods." Her quiet laugh reached only as far as the girl's ears and Khelek pointed to a table a little out of the way. 

Having found their seats and looked around at what some of the other guests were having, Khelek asked what they would have. "As you know, our coins can be stretched if they must, but I intend to try some of _that_." She tilted her head towards another table where a loaf of breed, plate of meat and a glass of wine were being picked over by a man. "I have not had something of that sort in far too long. And you? What will it be, my friend?"


----------



## Arlina (Sep 11, 2005)

"That looks delicious." Steafia says, eyeing the meat on the man's plate. "If we must get some more coins, I'm sure that it won't be too difficult." she says, smiling. 

They ordered their food once a small waitress came by, an almost unpleasant smile upon her face. She nods when she left, taking the order towards the kitchen.

"Many people don't seem pleased around here. Do you know why?" the girl asks the woman sitting across from her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 12, 2005)

She let her gaze wander over the faces in the room; it would seem that Awia was right. Khelek shook her head, calm though not really relaxed. "I do not know. Perhaps they are just weary, it _is_ beginning to get late." 

They leaned back in their seats, waiting tell at last the tray of hot food and cool drinks was brought out. Khelek counted out a few coins and added one extra out of gratefulness. A loaf of bread and a good sized piece of beef was divided between two plates, still leaving some on the tray. The wine bottle Khelek kept at her side of the table though she offered a glass to Awia with a grin. 

"Do you drink this stuff, or do you think something else would be more to your liking? Remembering that it is mine and I plan on sleeping well and without dreaming of..." She paused; a shadow fading the glow of her eyes before she shook it off. "To good food and a good nights rest." She pored herself a glass and drained it only to refill it and pick up some of the bread. Dipping it in the meat juice, her mouth watered as the smell and then the flavor teased her empty stomach.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 12, 2005)

The girl shook her head as she quickly tore off a piece of the meat and stuffed it into her mouth, her eyes closing from the excellent taste of it. She could have gone without something to drink considering the wonderful taste of the food, however she decided to get a glass of water.

Steafia glanced towards a window, accepting Varna's earlier statement about everyone's attitude. She brought her attention back towards her food, however her mind could not rest of the thought of the weird actings of the others. 

"Are you sure nothing is wrong here?" the girl said through bites of meat and bread.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 14, 2005)

"I am not going to worry about it just yet if there is." Khelek's plate was much lighter then it had been; a content and sleepy look on her face. The wine was starting to get to her head as she tried to cover a yawn with the back of her hand. "Now, little one. Shall we get a room before you have to drag me off to bed?" Her tone was teasing but her eyes blinked slightly as her thoughts started to drift.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 23, 2005)

"I guess you're right, my lady." the girl says, finishing the last pieces of meat off of her plate. "I guess I'm just tired too, and would also look strangely at newcomers that had just walked right into the village during the night."

She nods after draining her glass of water. "I can't wait to sleep in a soft bed tonight!" she says, standing up, the simple pleasure of a bed causing much excitment for her. "I'll got get us a key!" 

Steping around her chair, she retrieves a few coins out of her pocket and heads for the counter where a man stood in front of a rack of keys. After handing the man some of her coins, Steafia returns, carrying the key like a prize possesion. 

"He said the room is right up the stairs; the first door on the left."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 23, 2005)

She stood and nodded. "Thank you little one, and you need not call me 'my lady'." She laughed quietly and turned from the table. It was easy enough to find the room; the door opened to show two beds, a set of chairs and a few other pieces of furniture. Khelek looked around to find a lantern just to her side, it was easy to light and soon filled the small space with a warm glow.

Her pack was tossed onto one of the beds and she was quick to follow. Setting her cloak over the back of one of the chairs, she kicked her shoes off as another yawn caught her. "You must excuse me, you might have to fend for your self for a little in the morning. I do not think my day will start as soon as yours." She sat on the slightly stiff mattress, pushed her feet under the bedding, wrapped an arm around her pack she collapsed with a sigh.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 23, 2005)

Steafia followed Varna into the room, looking around in slight amazement. Everything seemed to have some form of comfort, everything situated perfectly in the little room. She watched as her companion claimed the bed closest to the door and was soon asleep.

The girl walked over towards the empty bed, peeling off her shoes and socks after she had seated herself on the edge of it. She pulled down the covers and crawled in between the sheets, enjoying the comfort. With a soft "good night" she pulled the blankets tight around her small form and closed her eyes.


((jumping a head a little))
The morning seemed to have arrived too soon for Steafia. A soft moan escaped her lips as she rubbed her eyes, wanting to get back asleep but was unable. She looks over towards Varna, seeing the woman still nestleds comfortable on the bed. Remember what the woman has said to her last night, the girl streatched and slowly climbed out of bed. As silently as possible, she walked over to a water basin and began to wash her face.

((Sorry, I'm a little out of it, and still not sure where I'm heading with this yet...I'm working on it though!!^^))


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 23, 2005)

_Find her, the one who will cast a shadow of doubt upon many. _
_Bring her to us..._

The words echoed in Giriond's mind as he woke suddenly from a dark-shadowed slumber. Morning dew clung to his cloak as he stood up, brushing road dust off himself. The task he had been sent to do was not impossible, in fact it was fairly far from that, but Giriond regretted doing it none-the-less. She was only a child, for God's-sake!


----------



## Arlina (Sep 23, 2005)

((hello!!))

Steafia pulled her socks and shoes back on, feeling slightly thristy. Seeing Varna was still asleep, she decided she would go downstairs, enjoy a glass of water, and return before her companion ever knew she was gone. The girl glances at the woman, seeing her clutch her bag tightly against her form...'I guess she might not trust me as much know' she thinks, remember only a night before when she had tried to take some items for Varna's bag.

"Oh well." she says silently, standing up and heading towards the door. As quitely as possible, the girl leaves the room, heads down the stairs, and takes a seat at the table they had occupied last night. Some of the faces there looked familar, and their expressions didn't seem to have changed either.

The girl thanks the woman who brings the glass of water to her. She hands the impatient looking woman a coin, quickly drains the glass, and sits it back on the table. Looking at the not too friendly faces, Steafia thinks it best to head back up towards the room, and the safety of Varna.


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 24, 2005)

But before she can, the door to the small inn creaks open. It's not unusual for doors of inn's to open, especially in the Shire, however, the man who steped through the door was much not as expected. He was anything but short, porky, harmless, and cheery. Instead, he was dark, tall, lean, and all to real. 

Giriond paused a minute in the doorway, stareing at the small girl sitting in the center of the room. A slow, lip-curling smirk slunk across his face, making his navey-blue eyes twinkle maliciously. Then, as if it had never happened, the evil smirk was gone and the face of a weary but dark traveler remained unchanged, glancing curiously around the room. The little girl was unsure of what she had seen, but Giriond was not.

_What luck...she's here._

Giriond took a seat at the front of the inn, near the only door - the one he had just come through. He ordered nothing, but drew an apple out of his pocket and tossed it back and forth.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 25, 2005)

Steafia pauses before leaving the table, her attention drawn towards the door as a man steps through it. The girl stares as the man's expression quickly changes before he took a seat extremely close to the door.

"Maybe I'm just over imagining things." she says to herself, standing up from her spot at the table. "I'm sure that strange look was not directed towards me...maybe I'm still a little tired." she says, taking a nervous glance towards the man, her eyes sweeping over the rest of the crowd as well.

Shaking her head to clear her thoughts, the heads up the stairs, pushes open the door to the room, and drapes herself in one of the chairs. She watches Varna's form, wishing with all her might that the woman would soon awake and they could leave this inn quickly.

"Varna?" the girl whispers, not sure if the woman would be upset from being awakened. "Varna are you awake yet? I think we should leave."


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 25, 2005)

Aready he regretted this mission: she was so young, so helpless, so...beautiful. But this admisson of his mind did by no means make him soft...never. Giriond would never be soft, not as long as he bore the mark of the Ashrim. All his life, he had been determined, certinaly, hard and cold definately. But that night, Oh, that night, they had sealed his soul in steel. In iron. In fire. Had sealed it to their needs...forever.

The images came in flashes but quickly left his mind as the apple twitched out of his grasp and fell with a thud on the floor. When he bent to pick it up, the memories were gone, locked once again in Giriond's mind. The outward barrier returned as if the weakness had never been.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 25, 2005)

Dreams and sleep faded as something penetrated her unconscious mind; a voice, the girl's? She took in a deep breath as her mind found it's way back from wherever it had been, her eyes slowly blinking open to the light that now filled the little room. Moaning slightly, she stirred and pushed the blanket away from her face. "hm? Leave? But we have only just gotten here..." Khelek paused to sit up slowly. "Is something wrong, little one?" She rubbed at a stiff spot in her neck and looked over to where Aiwa seemed to have collapsed into a chair.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 26, 2005)

"Theres...I...someone scary....downstairs..." the girl said stumbling over her words, not sure what she really wanted to say. She moved uncomfortably in the chair, her fingers tangled in a hole in her shirt. 

"I don't like it here anymore. I,...I don't feel comfortable here, like some strange presense is here." Steafia stirs again, looking towards Varna then back towards her fingers. "I don't know. It just feels strange here. Can we just leave?"

The girl looks back up towards Varna, her eyes pleading. She struggles to keep the tears away, removing her fingers from her shirt.


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 26, 2005)

Giriond slowly rubs his thumb over the bruised part of the apple. Waiting.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 27, 2005)

((sorry, I was gone all day.  Back now though  ))

Khelek froze, her forehead knitting as the girl tried to speak. Something must have truly worried her; fear showed plainly on her face and in her actions. Placing her feet on the cool wooden floor, Khelek reached for and pulled on her boots. "If you are sure, Aiwa. Is there anything else you can tell me? Are you alright?"


----------



## Arlina (Sep 27, 2005)

((no problem. We're just glad that you're back!))

((ack! I tried to post, and it deleted everything I typed and said I wasn't logged in...I think this computer hates me...oh well))

Steafia watches as Varna pulls on her boots, her mind full of possible things. She shakes her head at the woman's last questions, her fingers tangled back into her shirt.

"I just don't feel comfortable here anymore. I don't like here anymore." the girl says, not meeting Varna's gaze. "I promise that I'm alright. I just want to leave, that's all."

The girl silently climbs out of the chair, waiting for the woman to finish getting ready. "You're not mad that I woke you, are you? I'm sorry if you are..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 27, 2005)

"No, little one, I am not angered. If you truly think we should leave, then it is best we do so as soon as we can." She smiled slightly as she pulled the cloak around her shoulders and looked over the room. The second story room had only a little furniture, a window and the bedding among a few other things. "Now. How would you think of leaving without drawing too much attention?" If Awia was going to be good at thieving and staying alive, she would need to be able to think quickly and clearly even when she felt cornered. This could be as good a time as any to see how she did.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 28, 2005)

Steafia looked around the room, then back towards Varna. "I guess the best way to leave would be to act like travelers and don't leave in a hurry. I mean, I'm sure that people stay one night and then leave the next, right."

((sorry, I had more, but it erased it when I tried to post it the first time, and know I have to run off towards my class...sorry))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

"True, but is there no other way one might leave a place such as this? Travelers _do_ come and go quite often, yet..." Khelek had picked up her bag and now stood watching the girl. "Are you sure there is nothing else you could tell me about who you saw? What happened, or where they were?"


----------



## Arlina (Sep 28, 2005)

"Not they, he." the girl says fidgeting again. "He seated himself close towards the door, and he just felt...evil." Steafia says, unsure of how else to describe what she saw. "He walked through the door, a dark expression seemed to pass over him, but in a flash, it was gone and he appeared to be another traveler." 

She follows the woman out into the hallway, and waits as Varna locks the door with the key they had aquired. "It just felt weird. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't want to stay here anymore." she pauses, looking towards the staircase. "I'm not sure if there's even another exit to this place...could it be possible that there's another door somewhere?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

**snicker**

"Did I say anything about a door?" Khelek's eyes sparkled as she set the key on the floor, tucking it into the corner of the doorway. Walking with a soft steep, she led the way to the end of the hall, a lone window letting in the late morning light. Glancing over the frame and out to the empty ally below, she undid a simple latch and stood back. Gesturing lightly, Khelek nodded for Awia to lead. "There is most always another way out. Just try not to slip and you should find that the ground is not as far as it would look." Awia paused long enough that Khelek pushed her slightly then followed her out onto the thin, wooden ledge. Kneeling carefully, she found a solid grip in the timber and let her feet slid over, hanging only a second before releasing her hold and landing in a crouched position in the ally. "Can you do the same? I can catch you if you wish." Awia was only slightly smaller then her but she knew it would not be hard if Awia wanted the help.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 29, 2005)

Steafia swallows hard, looking over the ledge, then back towards the window. With a small shake of her head, she built up some courage, closed her eyes, and, grabing a hold of the woonden legde, begins to slide over. Feeling warm hands guide her fall, she opens her eyes to see Varna smiling.

"Thanks." the girl says. She looks back towards the building, immediately feeling sorry that they were leaving a comfortable place with nice food, but glad to be away from whatever that was inside.

"Where are we going know?" she asks, looking back towards Varna.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 29, 2005)

"First we should think of getting some supplies. I do not know about you, but I seem to have missed breakfast." Her green eyes sparkled as she smiled. "Come, let us go from here, though if possible, we should try not to wander too far from this land." 


((ooc:  The Shire it is and The Shire it should stay! as long as we can, that is  ))


----------



## Arlina (Sep 29, 2005)

((Aye!! Here, here!! ::raises glass:)

The girl's smile return as they moved farther away from the building. "Breakfast sounds good. All I had was a glass of water." she states, the morning sun warming thier path. 

"This place seems nice after all. It seems to hold a certain melody all it's own." she says cheerfully. She begins to hum a tune that she could remember, something her mother once sang to her.


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 30, 2005)

Giriond waits, still tossing the apple back and forth. They would come down soon, and if they did not, well then, it was time to get nasty...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 30, 2005)

Khelek smiled softly as she listened to Awai, the tune unfamiliar but pleasant and fitting to the fine weather of the morning. They came to the side of the inn and turning away from it, they walked down the road a way tell the warm smell of bread found them. "I think we might find something here. Shall we?" The shop was a little bakery, filled with pies, breads and many other things, still hot and fresh from the oven. 

As they walked in, a little face popped out from behind a tray of more things just being placed on the counter. "Can I help you?" The hobbit was only a little suppressed to see the woman come in as travelers were common in this part of town. "I have some of the best baked goods around." He boosted, waving a hand at the shelves. "What will it be?" 

Khelek looked around, taking her time and decided on a hot loaf of what he said was an apple bread. "What about you Awai? What would you like?" Khelek asked while tossing coins to the little man for what she had picked.


----------



## Arlina (Oct 2, 2005)

Steafia scanned the shelf, enjoying the smells. It was still a little surprising for her that these people were the height of her, if not smaller. ((....I kind of forgot they were hobbits!! ....ahhhhhh!!)) She enjoyed how everything seemed to be made perfectly for her: the shelves were just high enough for her to see, the counters were easy enough to reach.

The girl rescanned the shelf, having problems deciding on what she wanted. Her eyes land on what was called Pumpkin bread. Pointing to it, she nods, saying: "That looks good. Could I have that please?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 2, 2005)

((hehe. That's fine, yep, little, off-guard hobbits here.  But _how_ old is she?! I tend to see her as being somewhere around 16 or so... She might not always act her age but that's how I've always seen her...))

"If it be what'ch ya want malady." The polite little voice answered her while stuffing the coins into a pouch on his belt. "It's some of the best when fresh!" 

Khelk smiled as she handed over the warm, spiced bread. "Do you still have coins, or must I cover this for you? You can pay me back if you must." A slight wink followed her words; her grin growing into a happy sigh as she placed a bit of the steaming bread in her watering mouth.


----------



## Arlina (Oct 2, 2005)

((actually...I'm not really sure. I had planned her older, then she turned out to be younger..then even younger and then sometimes older then her age...I might just try to stick with sixteen or so...but then most of the time she acts like ten...I don't know...maybe...I could compromise and say she's like 13...))

Steafia dug into her pockets, pulling out a few coins with a slight frown and placed them on the counter. With a "Thank you" to the man, she takes the bread from Varna and rips into it, excited about a new taste she hadn't experienced before.

"Wonderful." she simply states, eating a few more bites. Walking outside of the shop, she asks: "Would you like to try some too? It's really good." Offering the bread to the woman, she smiles, enjoying another bite.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 3, 2005)

((13 would be alright, but I almost think she could be closer to 15... *shrugs* It's entirely up to you.  Whatever works. Having fun is all that really matters here!  ))

"Here, try some of this if you like." She tore a piece off her own bread and traded it for what the girl held out. "Are you still intent on leaving or was it only that place that you wanted no more of?" 

The sun was warm on their backs as they stood facing the road; calm and quiet, this place seemed to not know that there was anything of danger that could come here. The corner of Khelek's mouth curved slightly at the thought of things being almost too simple here. A place so peaceful could lead to some...entertaining, times.


----------



## eleventy-one (Oct 14, 2005)

((OOC: 13 sounds good to me though she seems to act around 10-12...but whatever))

They did not come, they had been alerted to his presence. With one last flick of his wrist, Giriond tossed the apple to his right hand and tucked it away into his pocket for another time. He stood up, dark and silent all at once, and then, giving the measley inn not even a parting glance, he left. He stepped out into the bright sunlight but did not cringe like so many of the dark did. A black cape swirled about a foot off the ground as the door shut heavily. He glanced this way and that on the street, taking a mental picture of everyone there, picking the target.


----------



## Arlina (Oct 16, 2005)

((thanks everyone))

"This place seems wonderfully peaceful and quiet, almost perfect. That inn just felt weird. I guess I don't mind staying here, I just don't want to stay around that inn anymore." the girl says, tasting Varna's bread. She smiles, nodding.

"It's all wonderful. That person was right, his food is good!" Steafia smiles, looking around the area close to them. 

"I guess we have to find another place to stay...I'm sorry." she says quietly, looking up towards the woman. "But..." she pauses, her expression hopeful, "I would love to just walk around and explore this place; it's so beautiful that I just want to spend time outside."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 17, 2005)

Khelek smiled and nodded. "Alright. I think we can find somewhere else to stay by this night. It _is_ good to be out on such a fine day." She finished off a few more bites of bread, letting her gaze drift up and down the street before she started to walk away from the bakery at a relaxed pace.




((edit- *hitting head on desk* there! I thought I might have done that. All better now though! ))


----------



## Arlina (Oct 19, 2005)

Steafia gently placed the rest of her loaf into her tattered pocket. She easily keeps up with Varna's pace, glad to be enjoying the scene for once. The girl pays more attention towards the trees and rolling hills then where she is going.

"Varna?" she asks, pointing. "What kind of animal is that?"


----------



## eleventy-one (Oct 20, 2005)

Giriond noticed 2 women walking lazily down the street. They would have been just 2 normal travelers in his eyes had they not been so close to the inn, had they not been walking away from the center of town, had one of them not been a little girl about the same age he was looking for, and had this girl not make a swift, stiff, nervous glance back at the inn. Giriond had the evidence he needed; he began to follow at the distance of a good 50 yards.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 20, 2005)

Khelek had heard Awai's question but didn't answer as her attention was elsewhere. Everything looked quite, the town starting to fill with people of all sizes and races; mostly hobbits but other travelers were common enough. The weather was fine and all seemed peaceful, but something was not right. It was almost an off hand question as she looked around the streets. "Have you ever been in a fight?"


----------



## Arlina (Oct 20, 2005)

Steafia looks towards Varna, the question not registering in her mind. She quickly answers the question as though it were just that, a simple queston. 

"I've been in a few fights, a couple of little squabbles I guess you could say, but nothing more. I've learned to stay away from fights, especially ones with people who are older and have more skills in weaponry. Why?"

The girl looks around again, this time the trees and beautiful hills not seeming so wonderful, feeling slightly nervous. She could tell her companion felt like something was wrong, but wasn't able to place what it was. She glances towards the inn, wondering if something was following them. "Is something wrong?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 21, 2005)

"We shall see." She didn't want to worry the girl without cause, but what was there to say? Awai had see something that frightened her and now this. Khelek smiled as she looked at Awai and back to the land and buildings around them. "It should be alrigh, but promise me that if I tell you to do something, you will do it without question. Can you simply trust me..?"


----------



## Arlina (Oct 23, 2005)

The girl thought a moment, thinking if there was any time in the short period that she has known this woman that caused any mistrusted. Thinking of none, she nods her head.

"Yes." she states, wondering what could Varna possibly want her to do. "I trust you. I believe that if you wanted to do something harmful to me by now, I wouldn't be alive."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 23, 2005)

Even though she kept her attention on things around them, a smile flash across her face and one hand rested on the girl's shoulder. "I would have a hard time thinking you a fool, little one. Wanderers we are and a fine team we could make, you and I." 

The breeze changed, playing with Khelek's light, red hair and giving her something of a clue. Only she could sense it though, something strong, a dark feel penetrating her mind as she turned to look back.


----------



## Arlina (Oct 23, 2005)

Steafia drew in courage from her companion's touch as they continued their slow pace down the road. They pass a few buildings, but nothing that interested the girl. She set her sights on a larger building, one that was larger then the rest. 

"What do you think is there?" she asks, pointing towards the building. The outside was full of windows, lights on in every room. The place seemed as peaceful as the rest of the area could be.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 23, 2005)

"Ah! That must be one of the best inns to be found in all of the Shire! I have heard a little about it even in my travels. I think it is called 'The Shining Rose Inn'. Shall we make something of this opportunity?" Green eyes drifted over the faces in the street before giving a mischievous wink.


----------



## Arlina (Oct 23, 2005)

"The Shining Rose Inn? I don't think I've ever heard of this place. It's a huge inn considering the location. I guess it brings in a lot of business?" A bright smile crosses the girl's face, her eyes sparkling. 

"Sounds like fun!" she says, glad for the opportunity to forget about whatever it was that was in the previous inn.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 23, 2005)

"Well then, let us have a look." The hand that had been on her shoulder lifted and ruffled the girl's hair, making her huff slightly and pull her head back to straighten the tangled locks. 

As they walked up to a well polished door, the woman's wary gaze went again over some of the people walking to and from the many shops. She opened the door to a warm, welcoming scent of hot food and something that could only be called 'clean'. The floor, tables and bar were well cared for, the many windows letting light spill in and giving a grand view out to the grass hills and quaint little village. There were indeed guests here; many looking to be well off and greatly enjoying there time.


----------



## Arlina (Oct 26, 2005)

"It appears these people are a little more friendly then the others at the other inn." Steafia says, following Varna into the building. 

She was immediately impressed by the high quality of everything, including the cups and plates that the guests were eating off of. The girl felt safer here, feeling as though nothing could go wrong in a place so clean, so peaceful, so...well...almost pure like.

"I hope that we have enough money to stay here...I mean...these people look rich...I'm sure it won't be a problem..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 27, 2005)

"Perhaps, but one must remember, there are some here that are here only for their caution. One can not expect things to be too easy on the wealthy, they know how to keep what is theirs... most times." Khelek's face looked calm, not really showing much of her thoughts but her green eyes glittered happily as they drifted over the guests, looking for a good target.


----------



## Arlina (Nov 2, 2005)

"I guess they have learned how to keep what is theirs for so long...some have had their wealths for quit a long time..."

The girl watches as Varna searches through the crowd, amazed that her actions almost appeared natural, like she wasn't actually looking for a target. Steafia turns her eyes towards the door, wondering again if they are truely safe inside this inn.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 4, 2005)

"Ah, here we are." Khelek nodded slightly as her eyes landed on an empty table. Sitting in a chair just to the side of it was a older looking man. Gray hair and well colored clothing told her part of what she wanted to know, more was seen as they came closer to and sat at the chosen table. He looked to have had a long evening the night before as his eyes were tired and he looked to be falling asleep over his breakfast. A rounded money pouch hung from a wide belt, dangling freely at the man's side.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

A man sat a table over from the old man whose purse was in danger. He was eating his breakfast and barely looked up from it due to his ravenous appetite this morning. However, he did notice a girl paying some attention to the old man half-dozing at his breakfast. He took a quick moment and sw another girl watching the door and then the girl near the old man. 

At first, Daranavo thought that he should stay out of it, however, he remembered the hardness of the guard that posted here. He did not have alot of coin, but, he could stand to part with some for some conversation.

Softly, and hoping not to draw too much attention he said. "Young miss...I was about to order a loaf of nut bread and fruit if you and your friend (he gestured toward the other girl) would care to join me? I heard that it is very tasty and...would be much easier to get."


----------



## Arlina (Nov 5, 2005)

Steafia had turned her gaze away from the door and began to walk towards the table Varna was seated at. She eyed the older man, then looked towards his money pouch. 'Even a small amount from that pouch would last us a while...' she thinks.

The girl quickly brings her gaze towards a gentleman a table away, and was surprised when he gestured her way, the back towards Varna. Listening to his last statement, Steafia looks towards her companion, a question in her eyes. 

"Aye." she says, turning towards the other character. "And a room? One of them too?"

((ack! I'm stuck, brain won't function!! and have to run off to do things with my church youth group!! sorry guys!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

(that's alright. Hope ya had fun!)

Khelek was watching the younger man carefully as he spoke to Awai. She would stay back a little longer, the full pouch now not seaming quite so tempting as she knew they were being watched by whoever this man was. The last thing she needed was to draw attention.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 15, 2005)

The man drank some coffee and as the fresh bread arrived, he set out a couple plates around the table. He leaned back in his chair and patiently waited to see what they would do.


----------



## Arlina (Nov 18, 2005)

((oh yeah fun...especailly when you have to carry your preacher's oldest daughter on your back while being lost in a CORN MAZE!! No, really...it was fun, I promise...however I just didn't like the being lost part and having some six-year-old trying to tell you which way to get out....boy...I hope those kids were crazy...::sighs:)

Steafia looks towards Varna for reassurance before stepping closer towards the stranger. Maybe if she was nice to this man, they would be able to "acquire" some money to help them out...or she could just be nice to this man, enjoy the spoils, and move on...

"Thank you." she said shyly, gingerly taking a small portion of the offered bread.


----------

